# Alleine Nachtangeln?



## lindenerspezial (16. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr auch alleine Nachtangeln geht oder nur zu mehreren Leuten?

Ich gehe eigentlich nur mit mehreren los, gestern war ich alleine am Kanal und mir war dabei nicht ganz so wohl, es kamen öfter mal ein paar komische Gestalten vorbei (ist aber nichts weiter passiert).

Was mich auch interessieren würde sind Eure Erlebnisse beim einsamen Nachtangeln...

Viele Grüße

Lindenerspezial


----------



## soeketroete (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich hab mal die undifferenzierte Aussage: ist immer gutgegangen angekreuzt...
doch die Probleme sind ja bekannt...
In freier Natur oder an auch nachts belebten Stellen ist ja alles in Ordnung. Doch an eine Hafeneinfahrt, die nachts dunkel ist und auf Grund ihrer Lage auch noch dunkle Gestalten anzieht, würde ich mich nicht alleine wagen.
Ich habe letztens einen Angler kennengelernt, der unweit der Düsseldorfer Altstadt am Rhein saß und überfallen und dabei schwer verletzt wurde.
Das gibt zu denken. trübt den Spaß und mahn zu Vorsicht.
Alls Sprüche dergestalt: ich hab immer einen großen Knüppel mit, und wenn einer kommt...sind alles hohles Gerede im Ernstfall.


----------



## EMZET (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hi lindernerspezial,


ich gehe meistens mit ein oder zwei bekannten zum Nachtangeln. Wenn niemand Zeit hat, aber auch ab und an alleine. Hatte am Anfang auch des öffteren ein etwas flaues Gefühl im der Magen gegend, aber das legte sich mit der Zeit. Besondere Erlebnisse hatte ich dabei bis jetzt zum Glück noch nicht. Wenn man mal von der Wasserschutzpolizei absieht die gelegendlich (eher sehr selten) des Nachts durch das Unterholz schleicht. Ist aber echt ein Schock wenn unerwartet bei all der Stille plötzlich einer hinter dir steht, und deine Angelpapiere kontrollieren will   . So richtig alleine bin ich an meinem Stammgewässer sowieso nie. Vorallem an den Sommerwochenenden ist da die Hölle los. Überall am Ufer kannst du dort dann die Lichtscheine der Lagerfeuer sehen, und Jungpupatierende Teenis durch die Gegend gröhlen hören. Zum Glück ist dort genug Platz, so daß mich das nicht weiter stört. Was mir beim Nachtangeln besonders gut gefällt, ist daß der Adrenalinspiegel beim Drillen doch um einiges höher geht als am Tage, da man meist erst nach dem Anlanden erkennt, was genau man da gerade aus dem feuchten Nass gezogen hat   . Aber dennoch wenn es geht, gehe ich lieber mit bekannten zum Nachtangeln (ist doch ein sichereres Gefühl  )


Gruß


EMZET


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

hallo,

also damit habe ich bisjetzt noch kein problem gehabt.ich schlafe sogar schon mal am wasser ein,und es istmir noch nichts abhanden gekommen.
das liegt bei mir bestimmt in der sache der natur denn ich bin 2meter und wiege 180 kg.da wird man in ruhe gelassen,was auch gut ist.
trotzdem macht es doch mehr spass wenn man mit freunden am wasser ist,oder.

gruß hecht911#h


----------



## Nikita (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich bin bis jetzt noch nie allein Nachtangeln gegangen.....hab ich auch nich vor
Irgendwie fehlt mir da die Motivation und allein ist's auch nich so lustig, oder?


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich war bisher fast immer alleine beim Nachtangeln. War zwar schon manchmal komisch, wenn man nachts 2.00 Uhr abseits der Zivilisation am Wasser steht, aber bisher ging's immer gut. Werde mir aber diesen Sommer mal Pfefferspray zulegen.

mfg, demo


----------



## Lengjäger (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Alleine Nachtangeln macht mir keine Sorgen (von Land).
Mehr Sorgen mache ich mir um mein Auto, aber da ist bis auf ein langer Kratzer an der Seite bisher alles gut gegangen.

Dumm angemacht wurde ich bisher nur wenn ich vom Boot aus Angel, da scheint die Hemmschwelle durch die Entfernung niedriger zu sein. Auch der eine oder andere Stein landete da schon in der Nähe des Bootes.


----------



## lindenerspezial (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Schön, dass so viele antworten.

Ich stelle diese Frage auch, weil ich Anfang diesen Jahres von einem klitzekleinen Dorfsverein nach Hannover wechseln musste (Studium)...


----------



## Case (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich geh immer allein Nachtangeln, allerdings meißt zieh ich in den frühesten Morgenstunden los. Da sind die Spätaussiedler (tut mir leid, aber die sind nun mal die einzige Gefahrenquelle am Baggersee) schon so besoffen dass sie mit sich selbst zu tun haben. Ohne Spray würde ich auch tagsüber nicht an diesen See gehen, und als Raubfischangler hab ich sowieso ein Gaff dabei. Allein der Anblick verschafft Freiräume. Bin allerdings noch nie blöd angemacht worden und hoffe das das auch so bleibt.

Case


----------



## ManniS (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Wenn Nachtangeln, dann nie allein! Dem Thema Bewaffnung stehe ich eher skeptisch gegenüber. Für eine Gaspistole braucht man heute einen Waffenschein und die frei erhältlichen Pfeffersprays u. ä. sind nicht sehr effektiv.

Vor vier Jahren war ich mal mit Freunden in Orsoy (Duisburg) am Rhein. 

Ergebnis: Kein Fisch, aber am Auto Scheibe eingeschlagen und Außenspiegel entwendet.
Aber dagegen ist man ja versichert. 

Der beste Schutz ist wie gesagt: *Geh nie allein!!!!*
Und mit mulmigen Gefühl im Magen macht das Angeln auch keinen Spaß.

Manni


----------



## EMZET (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



			
				ManniS schrieb:
			
		

> und die frei erhältlichen Pfeffersprays u. ä. sind nicht sehr effektiv.



Hi ManniS,

da muss ich dir wiedersprechen! Pfefferspray ist sehr effektiv und wohl das Beste das man sich zu Selbsverteidigung zulegen kann. Es ist "klein" also nicht weiter stöhrend (anders als Telescopeschlagstöcke oder ähnliches) hat eine sehr lange anhaltende Sofortwirkung. Es gibt sie mttlerweile mit einem Direktstrahl von bis zu 6 Metern.

Gruß

EMZET


----------



## René F (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hmm, ich bin noch nicht alleine Nachtangeln gewesen. Aber nur, weil´s alleine dann so langweilig ist (denke ich mir).


----------



## lindenerspezial (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ist dieser "Direktstrahl" eine Weiterentwicklung, die auch gegen starken Wind besteht?
Ich hatte noch nie so ein Spray, habe aber gehört, dass Gegenwind einem Probleme bereitet (klingt ja auch irgendwie logisch) und im Eifer des Gefechts stelle ich es mir schwierieg vor, die Situation der Waffe anzupassen...

Ich hatte noch keinen Ärger mit Spätaussiedlern - inwiefern gibt es denn da Ärger???


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Bis heute hat nur einer versucht mir etwas in der Nacht zu klauen. Das versucht der aber nie wieder! 

Dank seiner tollen Idee mir etwas zu klauen hat er zwei Dinge gelernt:

1. schleich Dich nie an einen Angler an oder versuch Ihn etwas zu klauen
2. zwei Minuten sind ne echt lange Zeit unter Wasser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich gehe fast immer allein zum Angeln, also auch Nachts. Habe bis jetzt nie ein Problem damit gehabt.

Das es einem aber schon etwas komisch werden kann wenn man so ganz allein am Wasser sitzt kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Zumal wenn sich noch irgend welche zwielichtigen Gestallten sich am Wasser rum treiben.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich gehe oft alleine zum Aalangeln, meistens seh ich da keine Menschenseele, naja bei uns in der Pampa ist das nichts besonderes.... 
Gelegentlich wurde ich schon mal von besoffenen Teenies dumm angemacht, aber nachdem ich aufgestanden bin und zielstrebig auf einen zugegangen bin, haben die immer recht schnell das Weite gesucht :q 
Ich hab mehr Anst vor irgendwelchen Viechern, z.B. Wildschweine oder so... aber da hab ich noch nie was am Wasser gesehen...


----------



## ollidi (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, alleine loszugehen. Negative Erfahrungen habe ich auch noch nicht machen müssen. Wahrscheinlich ist die Gegend bei uns relativ ruhig.


----------



## crocodile (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

ich geh nicht alleine los in der nacht.

hatte am tag mal einen ziemlichen schreck bekommen als ich an nem kleinen, abgelegenen tümpel köfis fangen wollte. plötzlich raschelte es hinter mir, ich dreh mich um und es steht ne gruppe rehe direkt hinter mir. die haben sich aber ebenfalls erschrocken und suchten das weite.

sowas brauche ich nicht auch noch nachts.


----------



## Achim_68 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich geh öfter allein und hatte Nachts noch keine Probleme - tagsüber am Rhein wollten mir mal ein paar Spätaussiedler an den Kragen, weil ich in "Ihrem" Gebiet angeln wollte......... das hatte sich dann aber auch ziemlich schnell erledigt :q

Nachtangeln macht mir persönlich aber in der Gruppe mehr Spass!


----------



## arno (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin!
Zu dem Thema hab ich mich ja schon mal an anderer Stzelle gäußert!
Ich habe, ab diesem Tag auch immer ein Spray gegen fiese Hunde dabei !!!
Und wenn das nicht hilft, meinen Gaff und eine Spezialanfertigung!
Zur Spezialanfertigung werde ich mich aber nicht äußern!!


----------



## MichaelB (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin,

bislang bin ich noch nie allein zum Nachtangeln gewesen und habe eigentlich auch keine gesteigerte Lust drauf, denn 





> mit mulmigen Gefühl im Magen macht das Angeln auch keinen Spaß.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## crocodile (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@achim

wie biste die denn los geworden?

heute abend humpaa?


----------



## hark (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Alleine Nachtangeln? Nein Danke #d .
Nachtangeln ist einfach super. Hört sich vielleicht einwenig kitschig an aber mir gefällt es den Tag gehen und kommen zusehen und gerade an einem See mitten im Wald, einfach genial.
Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
Ich gehe nie alleine zum Nachtangeln weil es mir einfach zu unsicher ist. Wenn es die Arbeit erlaubt, fahre ich mit nem Kumpel der ebenfalls Schichtarbeiter ist zum fischen.
Es ist schwieriger zwei Angler zu überrumpeln als einen.
Dafür nimmt man gerne in Kauf, dass es nicht ganz so leise am Wasser zugeht.
Das Problem mit den Sachbeschädigungen am Fahrzeug lässt sich bei einem Fussmarsch von ca. 10 min ( Parkplatz- See ). damit aber auch nicht lösen. Damit muss man als Angler wohl leben. 

Leider

Gruss #h


----------



## Borgon (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Mich kotzen nur immer die verdammten Wildschweine an,die manchmal extrem laut knackend wenige Meter hinter mir durch´s Unterholz ziehen.Geschöpfe der Gattung Homo Sapiens sind mir beim Nachtangeln noch nie begegnet,ausser andere Angler #6


----------



## Dorschleber (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Also ich gehe auch die meiste Zeit alleine zum Nachtangeln, da es den meisten Begleitern an Ausdauer fehlt. Ein flaues Gefühl habe ich schon mal wenn ich z.B im Rheinhafen angele, denn da schleich teilweise seltsame Gestalten herum ! In freier Wildbahn hingegen geniese ich es einfach die Seele baumeln zu lassen und erfreue mich an den Geräuschen der Natur und versuche auch mal eine Ratte zu füttern. 
Einmal jedoch hatte ich ein erschreckendes Erlebniss: 
da der Weg zum Angelplatz nur zu Fuß zu erreichen war und ich mich nicht auch noch mit dem Stuhl abschleppen wollte, habe ich mich in einer Mondlosen Nacht einfach auf meinen Eimer gesetz. Als ich  nach längerer Zeit einmal über meine Schulter sah, blickte ich auf gleicher Höhe und in eine Entfernung von ca. 50 cm in ein Augenpaar. Ich bin derart erschrocken, daß ich den rasenden Herzschlag im Hals verspürte. Das unerkannte Tier hat die Flucht ergriffen und mir schlotterten die Knie noch so, daß ich kurz darauf den Angelabend abgebrochen habe.
Hat von euch auch schonmal ein ähnliches Erlebnis ? Evtl. meldet sich ja mal der Angler, der den Gerüchten nach, beim Nachtangeln eine Begegnung mit einer Frau in einem weißen Nachthemd hatte ( kann eigendlich nur ein Geist sein !), bei der es sich dann  aber scheinbar nur um eine ausgebüxte, verwirrte Rentnerin gehandelt haben soll.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@Dorschleber 
die Story mit der weissen Frau ist ein EVERGREEN!!! 
Eine Geschichte die es seit Jahrzehnten, vielleicht sogar Jahrhunderten gibt! 

Wir haben kürzlich erst in der Schule darüber gesprochen, wir sind alle aus dem selben Landkreis und alleine in unserer Klasse gab es mehr als 10 verschiedene Versionen :q :q 

Angefangen von der vergewaltigten und getöten Jungfrau, die an einer bestimmten Stelle jedes Jahr am Karfreitag auftaucht ! 
Oder die weisse Frau auf der Autobahn! 
oder die weisse Frau auf dem Schuldach 

P.S. Aber mich interessiert sowas auch... ich glaub ich mach dazu mal einen Thread auf


----------



## barsch_zocker (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Kommt drauf an wo man Angeln geht
Vom Boot aus hat man wie gesagt überhaupt keine Probleme

Nachts alleine an oder in Häfen zu Angeln davon würde ich abraten

Wenn man irgendwo am Weiher oder See im Unterholz sitzt sich still verhält und nich gerade ne 100Watt Gasleuchte mit sich schleppt hat eigentlich nie Probleme:q 
Meistens reichts aber schon einfach nich mit der Taschenlampe rum zu funzeln.#6 Je weiter der Angelplatz von Wegen, Straßen oder ahnlichen entfernt war desdo weniger 2beinige Besucher hatte ich:q 

Und wer gerade neben ner Laterne Angelt, weil man da keine Taschenlampe braucht und´s ne Bank gibt is selber Schuld.#d #d #q 

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## RaEma (16. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

N´Abend zusammen!
war von gestern auf heute erst das zweite mal Nachtfischen.
Wir waren aber zu fünft und bekamen keine Probleme obwohl die berüchtigten ;-) Spätaussiedler am Wasser waren. Ein Freund hatte ne´Softair dabei ;-) die vielleicht zumindestens bisschen Respekt eingeflößt hätte.. Während einer Beissflaute kann man damit auch mal auf die Knicklichter ballern ;-). 
Alleine würde ich nachts nicht an wasser gehen. Wir hatten bei uns letztes Jahr mal einen Übergriff von Nazis auf einige Vereinsfreunde von mir. Ich glaube, eine komlette Nacht allein mit den Fischen, wäre mir aber auch zu langweilig.
Würden meine Eltern auch nicht erlauben... Bin ja noch nicht groß und stark ;-)

Gruß,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## wolle (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

ob nun allein oder in der gruppe,probleme hatte ich noch nie und hoffe das das auch so bleibt,es ist außerdem ein schönes erlebnis in die natur zu hören
denn nachts hört man jedes geräuch noch viel besser wie am tag und die düse ging mir auch schon des öfteren bei geräuchen die nan nicht defenieren kann.in die hose geschissen hätte ich mir auch mal beinahe als ein igel meine wurmdose plündern wollte,wir beide haben uns so erschrocken das ich über meinen stuhl geflogen bin, der igel sich zusammen rollte vor angst und schnurstracks ins wasser rollte,ich habe ihn mit dem kecher wieder rausgefischt und eine ewigkeit gebraucht den stachligen gesellen wieder aus dem kecher zukriegen.danach konnte ich mich vor lachen garnicht mehr beruhigen,wenn mich da einer gesehen hätte der hätte glatt gedacht das ich aus der irrenanstalt ausgebrochen wäre. #h


----------



## Stefan6 (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Erstmal gruß und Petri Heil#h Ich selber gehe sehr oft alleine angeln.#: 
Zum Beispiel im Hamb. Hafen und Vereinsgewässer und hab bis jetzt noch nie ein
Problem gehabt.#6


----------



## arno (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Wolle, ich bin mal fast von einer Eule umgehauen worden!
Kam direkt auf mich zugeflogen , ich riss die Arme och und bin hinten übergekippt!
Natürlich war danach der Kaffeepott lehr!


----------



## wolle (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@arno
das macht das nachtangeln aus,man ist vor überraschungen nie sicher :q


----------



## arno (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Lol, aber ist schön draußen in der Nacht!!!
War vorhin auch erst wiedergekommen so um 11 Uhr.
Hatte meinen Sohn dabei.
Und der quasselte die ganze Zeit, so das kein Fisch gebissen hat!
Naja, er hatte auf jeden Fall Spaß!
Hat mit die ganze Zeit von Yugiho-Karten erzählt!


----------



## wolle (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

schön ist es allemale,ich war bis 22:30 uhr am see mit "tanner",ein ab mitglied
und noch ein paar anderen anglern,gefangen wurden 3 karpfen und wieder zurückgesetzt,tanner und ich hatten leider kein glück. #h


----------



## arno (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

lol, dann steh ich ja nicht allein ohne Fisch heute da!!! #:  #h


----------



## wolle (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

spaß gemacht hat es troßdem,auch ohne fisch,ich ziehe heute abend wieder los #h


----------



## hechtrudi (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

alleine nachtangeln in hamburg an der elbe?im leben nicht!!!!an der alster treiben sich nachts auch windige leute rum,ist schon viel passiert;""" angeln sicher stellen und so""
und wen man eine 45 mit hat,benutzt man sie auch im ernst?gehst noch inne kiste weil du dich verteidigt hast!neeeee zu zweit ist schon ok!! #6


----------



## elefant (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Nachtangeln alleine in der 'Wildnis' ist Toll!
Ich habe auch immer nur das Allernötigste mit und 'mein Systhem',so das ich auch ohne Taschenlampe auskomme - meist is ja sowieso noch etwas Mondlicht....
Erlebnisse:-Der Jungfuchs...-Saß eine volle Stunde wie ein Hundchen da und beobachtete mich gaaaanz genau aus nur 10m Entfernung!Den störte nix.Habe ihn angesprochen und auch 2x angeleuchtet,Köder gewechselt und einen Aal gefangen.
-In Meck-Pom stellenweise diese Mink-Plage!Die sind rotzfrech und schleppen alles,was sie für fressbar halten weg!
-Eine Maus als Schwerstarbeiter!-Die schaffte es sich einen ganzen Zwieback aus der Tüte zu ziehen und den noch 7m durch Gras zu schleppen... An der Brombeerhecke ging dann nix mehr!-Dort wurde der Zwieback dann zerlegt.*g*(Arbeitszeit:knapp 1+1/1h)
-Eine Fledermaus nahm ein Frühbad,als es hell wurdeie hängte sich an einen Ast und schaufelte sich mit den Spannhäuten voll Wasser - zum Schluß kurz ganz 'rein dann krabbelte sie an's Ufer - ein bischen schütteln und tschüß...(glück gehabt,kein Hecht da!)
-Igel können einem Angst machen*ggg* Man denkt nie,das ein so kleines Tier so einen Krach machen kann...
-Wildschweine mag ich nicht so gerne,aber die höhrt man meistens rechtzeitig und sollte dann dafür sorgen,daß Die einen auch höhren!
-Rehe höhrt man fast nie-Die stehen plötzlich neben einem-zur Salzsäule erstarrt!Dann kann man mit denen ein Spiel spielen was heißt:Bewegst du dich nicht,bewege ich mich auch nicht*ggg* - Aber mensch verliert fast immer!Dann springt das Reh ab und aus sicherer Entfernung bellt es nervend noch gerne so 10-15min.!-Oder man verschreckt ein Reh,was gerade am anderen Bachufer trinken wollte... Das bellt dann meistens ewig und nervend da rum!
-Wenn es hell wird kann man prima mit den Restmaden und-Pinkies alle möglichen Vögelchen füttern.....


----------



## thorabo (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

alleine angeln ist in der nacht wirklich ziemlich "unentspannt". zum glück habe ich noch nie stress mit den freundlichen "tackle-einsammlern" bekommen, aber leider verbreiten die sich und suchen nun auch abgelegenere gebiete heim.
daher: wenn ich nachts an wasser gehe, dann eigentlich nie allein!
für's kribbeln sorgen an meinem hausfluß immer die fledermäuse, die einem da zu hauf um die ohren sausen und das wirklich wörtlich, denn die flatternager kommen wirklich auf flug-tuch-fühlung.  #y 

von pfefferspray und ähnlichen "absicherungen" halte ich nicht sehr viel, denn jede "waffe" kann auch gegen einen benutzt werden und skrupelloser sind die nächtlichen besucher dabei sicherlich!  :e 

gruß
th.


----------



## C.K. (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@elefant
Habe letztens alleine am Wasser gesessen als mehrere Wildente beschlossen sich um meine Beine herum ein Nachtlager zu suchen. War wirklich ganz witzig, bis ein Fisch biss..............................:q:q:q


----------



## The_Duke (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Nachts wollte noch nie jemand was von mir...aber am Tag habens mal zwei halbstarke Hirnis bei meinem Kumpel probiert...hatten wohl übersehen, daß ich dabei war und nur schnell im Gebüsch angefangen hab nen Tretminenfeld zu legen 
Stand dann auf einmal hinter ihnen...mit zwei selbstgemachten Erdankern aus 12mm Edelstahlvollmaterial...sorgfältig angespitzt...in Händen.
Sind dann gerannt wie die Hasen. Anzeige gegen Unbekannt mit genauer Personenbeschreibung, nach knapp 4 Wochen Einladung zu einer Gegenüberstellung und siehe da! Die Beiden hatten ner Frau die Handtasche ausm Kinderwagen geklaut und wurden von Passanten festgehalten...und so wie die beiden aussahen haben ihre Häscher scheinbar versucht sie in nen Gulli zu stopfen :q :q
Kollege und ich waren Zeugen bei Verhandlung (Anklage lautete auf Diebstahl in drei Fällen und versuchte räuberische Erpressung)...Urteil: je 80 Sozialstunden weil sie noch keine 16 waren!
Hätten wir sie doch nur kräftig vermöbelt....


----------



## Heidelbär (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich gehe eigentlich auch nie alleine Nachtangeln.............. mit mehreren macht es halt einfach doch mehr Spass...........


----------



## Lenzibald (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Servus. Die Probleme hab ich weniger hab immer meinen Schäferhund dabei da kommt sowieso keiner unbemerkt ran. Falls doch mal sein sollte hat mein Fischermesser ne 20cm lange Klinge. Außerdem bin ich nicht ängstlich hab ja jahrelang als Türsteher und Rausschmeißer in ner Disco gearbeitet. Da gabs an einem Wochenende mehr Troubles als in 20 Jahren Angeln.


----------



## arno (17. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin!
Einmal tappelte was am anderem Emsufer.
Nach einigen Minuten hab ich mich bewegt und da sprang ein Wildschwein erst aufs Ufer zu und dann drehte es um und rannte davon!
Ich bin nur froh gewesen daß das Vieh auf dem anderen Ufer war!!!


----------



## gerwinator (18. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

moin, ích komm grad aus der wildnis. war mitm kumpel auf aal los. also so echt in der wildnis würd ich auch nie alleine losgehen. nie im leben, da hätt ich viel zu viel angst, wenns hinter mir andauernd knackt und so....
aber ich fahr gerne mal alleine im boot zum nachtangeln... da kann mich keiner überfallen... es sei denn mit boot, aber dann kenn ich ihn  und ich kann schön mal entspannen...
klar, mit kumpels machts mehr spass als alleine, aba manchmal muss man halt mal "abstand gewinnen"

bla, ich bin voll müde ...

gute n8


----------



## petipet (18. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo und Moin,
ich gehe oft alleine Nachts zum Fischen. Allerdings nicht mehr im Großraum Ruhrgebiet. In 30 Jahren DK war das nie ein Problem. Letztes Jahr war ich zweimal 14 Tage auf Fehmarn. Fühlte mich da sicher, auch wenn ich ein paar mal mutterseelenallone in Westermarkelsdorf usw. die Nacht am Strand angelte. Klar, ich müßte lügen - hab die Berichte vom Überfall ja auch gelesen - man macht sich so seine Gedanken. 
Aber soll ich wegen dem Vorfall nicht mehr alleine Nachts fischen? Zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt werden kannst du auch tagsüber. Und nicht nur am Fischwasser. Der letzte Vorfall auf Fehmarn (laut Telefongespräch mit Udo Schroeter) liegt 5 Jahre zurück. Wenn ich mir schon ernsthafte Sorgen machen würde, dann über die 1000 Kilometer Autobahn hin-und zurück. Auf`s Jahr gerechnet, gibt es da ein mörderisches Blutbad.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## HoHo (18. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Bin auch schon alleine los gewesen. Aber bei uns in den grünen Feldern kann man höchstens mal über ´ne Kuh stolpern, Wildschweine gibt´s hier nicht und Leute die rumschleichen auch weniger. Aber trotzdem finde ich das Nachtangeln zu zweit wesentlich schöner, von wegen Unterhaltung.
Gruß, HoHo


----------



## gerwinator (18. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

moin, zu den wildschweinenproblem kann ich nur sagen, die einzigen die ich bis jetzt am wassser angetroffen hab sind willi und caprifischer


----------



## froggy31 (18. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo,
also alleine habe ich eigentlich noch nie durch geangelt, sondern dann spätestens um 2.00 Uhr nachts meine Sachen gepackt. Fehlt mir dann doch die Kommunikation mit anderen. Und es macht einfach zu mehreren viel mehr Spaß. Diesen Sommer freue ich mich schon wieder auf gesellige laue Sommernächte mit anschließenden Sonnenaufgang.

Petri
froggy


----------



## fischkopf (18. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Bei mir ist zum Glück immer alles gut gegangen!(hab ich auch angekreuzt).
Trotzdem ziehe ich es vor mit anderen Anglern zusammen zu angeln. 
Allerdings angel ich generell lieber in Gesellschaft.


----------



## karpfenhai (19. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hi
Also ich geh immer allein nachtangeln,und schlafe auch regelmäßig dabei hatte zum glück auch noch keine probs. außer ein paar Ratten in der nähe :q 
geniesse die ruhe am wasser.Die einzigen sorgen mach ich mir um mein Auto,hab mir aber jetzt ein nur Angel Auto zugelegt #v ein 400€ Kadett um den hab ich nicht wirklich angst :q 

Petri Martin #:


----------



## Ronen (19. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

naja...also ich bin ausgestattet für den NAH und FERNkampf, sobald ich rausgeh zum fischen...ob am Tag oer in der nacht! Ich fühl mich dadurch sehr sicher...und hab mir aber auch nie gedanken drüber gemacht. 

Also ich behaupte.... wers bei mir probiert...kann`s kein 2. mal.!!!

Viele Grüsse


----------



## wodibo (19. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Früher bin ich sehr gern allein zum Nachtangeln. Aber heute ist mir das zu heiß. Dann lieber mit ein paar Kumpels und es gibt noch etwas Spaß dazu.

Ich hab mal Nachts ganz ruhig im Stuhl gesessen und mich über die Ruhe gefreut. Dabei hab ich den Bisam der sich im Wasser anschlich nicht bemerkt. Das Viech fraß die Maiskörnern die im Uferbereich lagen. Irgendwann hab ich mich bewegt und wer dann mehr erschrocken war weiß ich nicht zu sagen. Es platschte laut und ich hatte ne komplette Lähmung mit einem angehenden Herzkasper :q


----------



## arno (19. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin!
Als ich gestern Abend eine Angel einholte, stüzte sich eine Fledermaus auf die Rutenspitze.
War doch kein Leckerle, hehe!


----------



## El Mados (19. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo!

Ich geh auch fast immer alleine Nachtangeln.Einmal ist mir eine fette Bisam über die Schuhe gelaufen,aber sonst habe ich noch nie irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## eskimoangler (19. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

ich gehe auch alleine, ist aber in Begleitung immer schöner. Zu irgendwelchen Zwischenfällen kann ich nur sagen haben letztes Jahr  am See einen betrunkenen Jugendlichen gefunden, der wär ohne uns da fast erfrohren, oder von anderen Halbstaken verprügelt worden. Da finde ich dann doch besser wenn man nicht alleine ist, weiss nicht ob ich da hingegangen wäre wenn ich alleine gewesen wäre


----------



## futzydc (20. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin,



> Für eine Gaspistole braucht man heute einen Waffenschein



das währe mir aber neu so wie ich weiß darf man sie nur nicht an öffentlichen Plätzen wie Jahrmarkt und so mitnehmen. Am Anfang habe ich meine beim Nachtangeln immer mitgenommen ist aber zu klobig. Bin jetzt auch auf Pefferspray umgestiegen.

Gruß Futzydc #:


----------



## Medo (20. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

moinsens,

allein zum Nachtangeln habe ich meist gemacht.
Jedoch ist meine liebe Elbe nicht das sicherste Revier und auf den Buhnen kommt man meist nicht weg.

Aber bis jetzt....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@ futzydc


> das währe mir aber neu


Ist es auch, aber seit letztem Jahr braucht man tatsächlich den Kleinen Waffenschein. Der ist aber problemlos zu erhalten, wenn man nicht ein Negatives Führungszeugnis hat. 

Blöd ist nur, dass man eine Gaspistole wohl nicht auf 2 Personen anmelden kann. (Mein Bruder und ich haben son teil zum Wildschweineverscheuchen angeschafft, legal darf ich das Teil jetzt nicht mitführen weils ja auf ihn gemeldet ist :r Tolle Deutsche Bürokratie, jetzt müssten wir eigentlich noch eine Kaufen...)

Zu Veranstaltungen darf man sie immer noch nicht mitnehmen. Da brauchts den normalen Waffenschein für. Der ist für normalsterbliche unmöglich zu bekommen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## NorbertF (20. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

grün wirkt


----------



## Achim_68 (20. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



			
				crocodile schrieb:
			
		

> @achim
> 
> wie biste die denn los geworden?
> 
> heute abend humpaa?



Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte......ähm ich habe einfach zwei von denen gepackt und ins Wasser geschmissen, den anderen war dann schon klar, dass ich nicht gewillt war, Ihr "Revier" zu verlassen. Der mit der grössten Klappe hat dann noch ne Watsche bekommen - dann waren die Fronten geklärt. 
Ich hab zwar die halbe Nacht mit meinem Fischknüppel  in der Hosentasche nur darauf ewartet, dass die Burschen wiederkommen, sind sie aber nicht.
Seitdem lassen mich die Typen in Ruhe und grüssen auch immer nett  wenn ich sie mal am Wasser treffe.
Die Methode ist aber trotz des fü mich guten Ausgangs nicht weiterzuempfehlen - ich hätte genauso den Kürzeren ziehen können und wär mit ner eingeschlagenen FreXXX nach Hause getorkelt.
Also Kids, nicht nachmachen. Packt Euren Krempel ein und ruft die grünen Freunde...............................oder Euren grossen Bruder


----------



## NorbertF (20. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Achim68:
zutiefst empfundener #r  #r  #6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Nachts alleine nur in Monheim am Rhein an der Strasse oder am Campingplatz.
War mal zwangsweise für eine halbe Stunde nachts an der Erft ohne meinen Freund, das hat mir völlig gereicht. Die Büsche hatten plötzlich Beine. Nun ist es da aber auch durch den urwaldähnlichen Bewuchs schon sehr gespentisch.


----------



## Dorschleber (20. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo Gerätefetischitst,

ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass bei dem Thema kleiner Waffenschein noch immer viel Unklarheit herrscht. Da auf dem kleinen Waffenschein keine bestimmte Waffe eingetragen wird, berechtigt dieser also zum führen aller Waffen mit einem PTB- Zeichen. Da der Erwerb und Besitz dieser Waffen noch immer frei ist, kann jeder volljährige Bürger soviele Waffen dieser Art haben wie er möchte und kann diese auch jeder Zeit legal in jedem Waffengeschäft erwerben. Wer also den kleinen Waffenschein besitzt kann auch jede dieser Waffen FÜHREN, wobei es unerheblich ist ob es Deine Waffe, oder die Deines Bruders ist. Übrigens handelt es sich bei dem Vordruck kleiner Waffenschein um einen abgewandelten Waffenschein der also auch diese Inhaber NICHT berechtig seine scharfe Waffe bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen zu führen.
Ich hoffe auch für die anderen etwas Klarheit in diese Thema gebracht zu haben und helfe natürlich auch bei anderen Unklarheiten gerne weiter, bevor einer unserer Bordis mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommt.


----------



## angeltreff (20. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



> Mit Kalaschnikow-Attrappe zum Angeln
> Mit einer Kalaschnikow-Attrappe ist ein Angler am Samstag am Kiesteich in Velpke (Kreis Helmstedt) erwischt worden. Beamte beschlagnahmten die CO2-Druckluft-Waffe. «Die kann man von einer echten Kalaschnikow nicht unterscheiden», sagte ein Polizeisprecher am Sonntag. Der 24-Jährige habe erklärt, die Waffe zur Verteidigung mitgenommen zu haben, weil er am See übernachten wollte. Die Fischereiaufsicht erteilte dem Angler einen sofortigen Platzverweis. Zudem droht ihm der Entzug der Angelerlaubnis.


Quelle: www.landkreis-osnabrueck.de 


Auch eine Lösung, hat halt nur nicht ganz geklappt. #4


----------



## elefant (21. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@angeltreff: Oh-Mann! - Das ist doch alles nich wahr???? - Ich hab' ne Marktlücke entdeckt!-Werde demnächst Schwimmpanzer zum Angeln Vermieten *ggg*.....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@ Angeltreff
Den Bundesfischereischein wird er wohl behalten dürfen,
dafür ist das aber ein verstoss gegen Waffengesetz und das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz. Sone Aktion gibt minnigens 2 Jahre auf Bewährung...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ralf-H (22. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin,

ich bin mal vor Jahren im Morgengrauen von einer ausgebüxten Herde Jungbullen überrascht worden, die mich offensichtlich zum Feidbild erklärt haben. Das war echt nicht witzig. Ich war aber anschließend überrascht, wie schnell man mit dem ganzen Angelgerödel laufen kann.
Ich weiß nicht, ob da ein Döschen Pfefferspray was nützt........

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Achim_68 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



			
				Ralf-H schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich bin mal vor Jahren im Morgengrauen von einer ausgebüxten Herde Jungbullen überrascht worden, die mich offensichtlich zum Feidbild erklärt haben. .....
> Gruß
> Ralf



Zwei- oder vierbeinige????    


.........is auch egal, Pfefferspray nützt weder bei den Einen, noch bei den Anderen wenn sie im Rudel auftreten :q


----------



## elefant (22. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@Ralf-H: Jo,Das kenne ich auch! - Habe dann noch einen 1/2 Tag,bei Sauwetter,auf 'nem Steg festgesessen,weil die Viecher mich nicht zu meinem Moped lassen wollten....(Angelzeugs war schon am Moped,wollte nur noch den Fang und eine Tasche holen...)


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

nie alleine Nachtangeln, aber wenns zu viele Leute sind, wird es zu laut, höchstens kommen 2-3 Kumpel mit.die helfen beim Laden der Beute, sorgen für Unterhaltung und Bier, aber so , dass man nicht besoffen wird!!! Einer ist allerdings Russe, und die ziehts bekanntlich schneller zur Wodkaflasche, da ist er bereits gegen 23.00 Uhr manchmal "ausgeschaltet" und pennt schon, da müssen dann ich und der andere die Stellung halten...
KOF!!!


----------



## petipet (22. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Na dann mal Prost.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Kuxi (22. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich grüße Euch,




auch ich gehe meistens solo zum Nachtangeln. Ich glaube, dass es leider zu jeder Zeit und an jedem Ort Ärger geben kann (wenn man Pech hat)! Warum, sollte ich dann nicht auch angeln gehen? Bisher hatte ich (Gott sei es getrommelt) wohl immer Glück und bin keinem negativen „Gezumpel“ über den Weg gelaufen. Ich bin aber auch nicht gerade eine Soft-zierliche Person, was eh oftmals schon abschreckend genug ist?! (Weitere Hobbys sind über viele Jahre Am.-Football und Kraftsport gewesen). 

Fast die Waden, hätte ich mir nur beinahe angeschissen, als ich vollgepackt im Licht meiner Kopflampe, etwa 50cm von mir einen dicken Uhu laut flatternd von einem Ast verschreckt habe. Einen ähnlichen Eindruck, hat eine dicke Ratte bei mir hinterlassen, die sich in meinem Rucksack umsah und mir entgegen sprang, als ich auch mal einen Blick rein werfen wollte.  




Nun, geht gelegentlich mein Sohn (12 Jahre) mit mir auch mal eine Nacht mit und da, ist der alte Papa,dann doch schon mal etwas ängstlicher und erwischt sich selbst, bei einem kontrollierenden Rundumblick. Aber ich glaube, dass ist normaler „Selbsterhaltungs-Uhrtrieb“ den wir Naturliebenden Burschen so inne haben?!#6 




Euch allen recht friedliche und erfolgreiche Nächte,




Kuxi


----------



## Franz_16 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich komme gerade vom Nachtangeln! 
Heute waren wir zu 2. unterwegs.... 

Wieder mal haben wir weit und breit keine Menschenseele gesehen.... aber das ist ja im ländlichen Gebiet nicht so ungewöhnlich....


----------



## Schelle (23. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo Nachtangler !

Meine Hauptangelzeit liegt in der Nacht und oft gehe ich alleine angeln .
Ausser das mich manchmal einige nachtschwärmenden Tiere auf trapp
halten ist mir noch nichts passiert ! Trotzdem bleibe ich vorsichtig und
suche mir Stellen mit wenig Publikumsverkehr usw. aus.

Nachtangeln macht halt super viel Spass zumal das Wasser fast immer
ruhiger ist als am Tage und alles viel ruhiger ist.

Schelle#h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@Schelle = Ich sehe das genauso; deshalb bin ich auch nachher fort bis 24.00 Uhr.
Nur eines mag ich nicht = Alleine nachts. Dafür läuft hier nachts zuviel Volk rum.


----------



## Nick_A (27. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Zum Glück besteht an den von mir befischten Gewässern KEINERLEI GEFAHR und ich habe auch hier (in BW) noch NIE negative Erfahrungen beim Nachtangeln gehabt!  :m

Ist aber wirklich schlimm, wenn man in anderen Gegenden um sein Tackle (oder noch schlimmer um sein Leben) fürchten muss  :c

Grüssle aus dem friedlichen BW #h
Robert


----------



## Guido (27. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Wenn ich alleine gehe ist immer mein Hund ( Golden Retriever) dabei, der legt sich neben mich und pennt. Falls irgendwas rumschleicht steht er wie ein Blitz auf und späht in die gegend. Eigentlich ist er ein sehr liebes Tier und tut keiner Seele was, aber wehe jemand will seinem Rudel was. Hatte mal ein Erlebnis beim Sparzieren gehen an der Ruhr wurde von ner Horde halbstarken angemacht Merlin war natürlich im Wasser wo sonst, aber er hat die Situation erkannt und war innerhalb von Sekunden da, stand vor mir und hat den mal seine Zähne gezeigt gepaart mit einem netten Knurren. Da sind die ab wie der Blitz. Da war ich ganz schön überrascht hätte ich Ihm nicht zugetraut, normalerweise schmeißt der sich vor allem und jedem auf den Rücken. Ich denke er hat ein sehr gutes gespür ob was nicht stimmt.

Guido


----------



## gunni1234 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo

"Je länger ich die Menschen betrachte, desto mehr liebe ich meinen Hund"

Gruß
Gunter


----------



## derPirscher (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

naja ich war auch schon allein nachtangeln aber gehe auch lieber zu zweit oder mit mehreren leuten...nicht unbedingt weil ich schiss vor irgenweclehn idioten haben, vielmehr weil es alleine nich so lustig ist...also angst hätte ich eignetlich nicht, sollen sie doch kommen, so lang wie es nich gleich fünf mann sind


----------



## len (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Also mir it persönlich nooch nix passiert,
fühle mich aber trotzdem wohler wenn jemand anders dabei ist...


----------



## ThomasRö (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Alleine ist mir Nachtangeln zu langweilig. Das macht doch keinen Spaß!
Gruß Thomas


----------



## peschg (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich gehe fast immer alleine zum Nachtangeln. Es ist auch noch nie etwas passiert.Ist zwar eine verdammte Ochserei, aber wenn mann weite Wege
nicht scheut bleiben Belästigungen von alleine aus.

mfg

Peter#h


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Bin fast nur Nachts am Angeln,und meistens allein.Und wie vom Hechtangler bereits erwähnt,ist es durchaus beruhigend,von kräftiger Statur zu sein. Soll aber nicht heißen,das es mir alleine mehr Spaß macht. Zum Thema Aussiedler kann ich nur sagen,das ich bis jetzt nur super nette Leute kennengelernt habe.


Gruß und Petri


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Bis heute hat nur einer versucht mir etwas in der Nacht zu klauen. Das versucht der aber nie wieder!
> 
> Dank seiner tollen Idee mir etwas zu klauen hat er zwei Dinge gelernt:
> 
> ...


 

Habe herzhaft gelacht,
aber das kann auch mal daneben gehen.

Trotz allem weiterhin viel Mut + Petri

Gruß
Lothar


----------



## snipermng (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hi leute war auch am Samstag alleine (das erste mal) Nachtangeln. habe so wenig lärm und licht wie möglich gemacht um unbemerkt angeln zu können zum Glück war gegenüber von mir auch noch ein anderer angler und 100 meter neben mir eine sehr stark befahrene Brücke (habe aus langeweile die Autos gezählt ca. 200 Autos in 10 min.) hab trotzdem ein komisches gefühl gehabt denn ständig hörte ich geräusche hinter mir im Laub so ein knistern aber ich glaube das waren nur Mäuse. Denn am Tage habe ich dort auch schon einige gesehn. Die Verrückten betrunkenen Teenis habe ich auch gehört durch den Wald mit ihren 1.000.000 WATT Lautsprechern in ihren getunten karotzen. War trotzdem eine schöne Nacht habe beindrukende Fledermäuse und Glühwürmchen gesehn ....... 
War zuvor immer zu zweit Nachtangeln , wurde auch noch nie blöde angemacht und hoffe auch das es niemals passiert ......
Als ich da alleine saß habe ich gedacht was ich machen soll wenn mich irgentwelche Typen bedrohen ..... Habe mir gedacht passiert schon nicht SIND DOCH EIGENTLICH MENSCHEN !!! GENAU WIE ICH !!! und dann habe ich ja auch noch mein überlanges Angelmesser !! Aber nur in der NOT 

Als ich mein Schein gemacht habe hat mir mein Lehrer erzählt was hier schon alles passiert ist 

 Ein Kind war im Winterhafen angeln und wurde von Jugendlichen mit einem Messer ermordet.
Ältere Angler haben eine Leicht mit der angel aus dem Wasser gezogen der Haken war im (naja wie soll ich sagen , wie mein Lehrer ) im A**** drin.
Und in einem See hier wurde auch eine Leiche gefunden aber kein Angler er war glaube ich besoffen ins wasser gefallen und ertrunken ........

also man sollte am besten immer zu zweit unterwegs sein 


PS: Der Winterhafen war nur 80m von meinem Angelplatz entfernt !!!!


gruß Snipermng


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Wenn ich nachtangeln möchte muss ich gezwungener Maßen zumeist allein gehen. Die meisten meiner Bekannten sind alles Luschen und kommen immer mit so ausreden wie zu kalt, zu nass, zu spät ...

Davon ab lebe ich hier aufm Dorfe und mache mir eigentlich keine Gedanken das mir was passieren könnte. Die besoffenen Russen die man immer mal wild gröhlend und stänkernd am Wasser vorbeiziehen sieht schmeiss ich eher ins Wasser als das die in der Lage währen mir etwas zu tun - wenn sie nicht von selbst reinfallen.


----------



## p_regius (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Latürnich macht Nachtangeln zu zweit/dritt mehr Spass, aber lieber alleine als gar nicht.
Wenns nicht gerade saukalt ist oder regnet geniess ich das sogar richtig:
Bevor ich anfing zu angeln war ich als Teenie zuletzt nachts mutterseelenallein in der Natur, erst wars etwas komisch aber nun geniess ichs.
Damals war das allerdings richtig in der Pampas, heute wohn ich an nem Naherholungsgebiet, nachts zwar nie jemand da, aber passieren könnt schon was.
Nun ja, 10 Jahre Rugby bringen schon ne gewisse Ruhe und Statur, Risiko ist aber immer da.
Im Zweifelsfalle abhauen, wenn's aber wirklich losgeht, d.h. "er oder ich" wird er's sein, Skrupel hören dann auf!


----------



## Brassenkönig (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo Boardies,
bei mir kommt es auf das Gewässer und die Umgebung an. In Wilhelmsburg (Stadtteil von Hamburg) am Veringkanal würde ich es nicht machen. Da rennen viele betrunkene Typen herum. Einer hat mich schon mal angesprochen, aber der hat mir nur irgendwelchen Mist erzählt. Er sagte, dass er ein Indianer sei und er kann angeblich Zigarettenkippen 50 Meter weit werfen. Er sagte auch noch, er habe schon mal einen 1,5 Tonnen schweren Brassen gefangen. Am NOK würde ich es aber machen. Ich hätte aber immer ein mulmiges Gefühl.


----------



## ansitzer (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Also ich weiss wirklich nicht was sich einige hier auf ihre Statur oder ihr Pfefferspray oder gar das Anglermesser einbilden. 

Das stört die Angreifer herzlich wenig, denn die wissen, dass der "normale" Mensch nicht skrupellos ist, diese auch einzusetzen.
Die Statur von jemandem ist ausserdem im Dunkeln bzw. in sitzender Position nur schwer zu erkennen- wie soll das denn abschreckend wirken.


Für mich alles nur Gelaber. Der Ernstfall sieht leider anders aus. Da der Angler nur reagieren kann, ist er immer im Nachteil. Und von den Praxiserfahrungen des Anglers mit den mitgeführten Waffen(chen) reden wir lieber mal erst gar nicht!


gruss
ansitzer


----------



## rene (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

na ja, meistens sind wir zu zweit zum nachtangeln gegangen. denk mir jetzt aber allein auch nix dabei. meistens sind ja andere angler mit am wasser, ob ich wirklich allein an  ein wasser gehen würde wo kein anderer nachtangelt weiss ich nicht. naja, fische können sie mir ja keine wegnehmen weil ich eh meistens nix fang :q


----------



## Adrian* (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

klar ich würd alleine nachtangeln gehen das is aber bestimmt zu langweilig ich find nachtangeln is eh die reinste folter  :c  macht aber trotzdem spaß...manchmal


----------



## fred78 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich finde, es kommt auch darauf an, wann und wo man angelt!Am einsamen Niederrhein kann ich auch problemlos am WE alleine Nachtangeln, am Rhein zwischen Köln und Bonn, angele ich nur ungern und selten, nachts allein!
Grundsätzlich macht Nachtangeln mit Mehreren viel mehr Spass!:q


----------



## snipermng (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

War gestern Nachtangel es kahem auch Jugendliche vorbei ! Wie verrückte sind sie brüllend auf mich zugerannt und dann haben sie gefragt "Und schon etwas gefangen?" 
habsch nö gesagt ! Dann sind die einfach weiter gegangen .....

Naja mal wieder glück gehabt

Hatte schon mein Messer in die Hand genommen


----------



## Mohrchen (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich fahre am liebsten mit mehreren Kumpels und mit genügend zum Trinken zum Nachtangeln. Aber leider sind die meisten meiner Kumpels aus dem Angelverein ausgetreten oder weggezogen (na wo hin wohl?), so dass wir nur noch 2 angelde Freunde sind. Und da sich mein Kumpel mehr auf das Karpfenangeln spezialisiert hat, fahre ich natürlich auch oft allein Nachtangeln. Angst beim Nachtangeln kenne ich nicht. Aber ein negatives Erlebnis hatte ich trotzdem schon mal, aber da waren wir zu viert. Da haben sie mir über Nacht die Ruten geklaut, am Muldestausee. Die sind, wie sich später herausgestellt hat, mit dem Schlauchboot rangefahren, haben einfach die Sehnen mit dem Feuerzeug duchtrennt und haben dann die Ruten ins Schlauchboot geschmissen und sind abgehauen.

Mohrchen


----------



## wurmboda (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Früher bin ich meist mit ein paar Freunde zum Nachtangeln. Aber seit ein paar Jahren gehe ich immer allein. Irgend ein schlechtes Erlebnis hatte ich eigendlich noch nicht. 

 Bis auf einmal. Ich lag mit meinem Schlafsack ohne Zelt in der Botanik und die ersten Sonnenstrahlen haben mich geweckt. Und scheinbar auch eine Blindschleich die meinte in meinen Schlafsack wäre es wohl noch etwas wärmer. #y


   Thomas


----------



## Hoad (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

alleine nachtangeln ist mir echt zu langweilig. wenigstens zu zweit sollte man schon sein.


----------



## Pickerfan (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Das ist gar kein Thema für mich da ich meist nirgendwo ganz alleine bin. Meistens sind noch andere Angler in der gegend oder ich bin an abgeschlossenen Seen


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

In diesem Jahr war ich meistens alleine beim Nachtangeln.... naja... Angst hab ich eigentlich keine... aber ein gesundes Misstrauen ist vielleicht nicht schlecht. z.B. habe ich immer ein Messer in der Tasche und einen Handstrahler (geht ca.300m) dabei.. heutzutage kann man nie wissen...


----------



## Fitti (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Bin froh das ich noch in Dänemark lebe, da stellt sich das Problem nicht  #v


----------



## marcel..... (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich geh immer zu zweit nachtangeln aber das nützt ja auch nichts weil wir ja noch nicht so alt sind.


----------



## marcel..... (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

aber bei  unss ind noch keine komichen gestallten aufgetaucht


----------



## Garfield0815 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Habe auch auch mal bei nein geklickt.
Aber eigentlich, weil mir das Nachtangeln alleine einfach keinen richtigen Spaß macht.
Zu zweit hat man halt immer etwas Unterhaltung.
Wenn ich wirklich mal alleine losziehe, was aber äußerst selten vorkommt, dann mit meinem Boot.
Dort, mitten auf unserem Baggersee (9,5 ha) kommt dann auch keiner an mich ran


----------



## Istvan (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Wenn´s nicht anders geht, auch mal allein.
Kommt allerdings auf´s Revier an.

Istvan


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Bis jetzt ist es immer gut gegangen. Allerdings war mir schon etwas mulmig. Doch was willste machen, wenn du nur einen Angelkumpan hast und der mal keine Zeit hat? Ich will z. B. heute abend raus. Hatte auch über das AB mit zwei Leuten gemailt und die es mal in Aussicht gestellt haben, mit zu gehen. Jetzt können diese zwei nicht.  

Ja, was machste dann? Du freust dich drauf, bringst es schonend der Freundin bei, in der Stadt ist "Gauklerfest"...gehste alleine die ganze Nacht oder nur ein paar Stunden bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit? 

Tja, ich werd dann mal losziehen...wenigstens mal bis 23.00...vieleicht sind ja ein paar andere am Wasser die OK sind...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Nachtrag: war die Nacht draußen. Auf "meinem" vorgesehen Platz saßen zwei Familien aus Kasachstan. Habe mich kurz mit ihnen unterhalten, wurde von ihnen auf eine Flasche Bier eingeladen und ich pflanzte mich daneben. Sie schenkten mir ein Rotauge als Köderfisch, mit der zweiten Rute hab ich die ganze Nacht gefeedert und die gefangen Brassen an sie verschenkt, die zum Teil direkt gegrillt wurden. Tja, nun werden wir uns wohl öfter treffen. Das nur so nebenher, vieleicht kann der Mod diesen Artikel ja auch noch im Thread "Der Rhein, die Wasserschutz und ich " veröffentlichen. Da ging es ja zum Teil ja auch um unsere "Freunde" aus dem Osten. Es gibt halt unter allen Anglern "weiße" und "schwarze" Schafe......


----------



## Pilkman (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@ Asphaltmonster

Schön, dass es sowas noch gibt.... #6


----------



## Fischfresser (3. August 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo

Ich geh auch meistens alleine zum Nachtangeln.Es kommt sehr darauf an wo man angelt.Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.Alleine kann man von jetzt auf gleich los ohne sich zu verabreden.Aber dann ist es manchmal doch etwas langweilig und man fragt sich was das wieder für Geräusche sind die da hinter dem Rücken sind.Wenn man zu zweit ist (oder mit noch mehr Leuten) ist es spaßiger und die nervigen Ratten bleiben oft vom Angelplatz weg.Was der eine nicht sieht, sieht oft der andere und wenn dann sich jemand dem Platz nähert ist zumindest die Überraschung nicht so groß.Mit dem was Angler so alles mitschleppen (müssen-wegen der zu fangenden Fische) ist man nicht gerade so "unbewaffnet".Messer,Angelhaken,Knüppel,...(will man ja nicht einsetzen müssen).Eigentlich bin ich dem Nachtangeln sowieso "gut angepaßt" so schwarz gekleidet wie immer:g .Meistens erschrecke ich damit eher andere als umgekehrt.Mit einer schönen Flasche Wein mach ich mir über sowas aber dann keine Gedanken.Lautstarke Leute am Angelplatz sind natürlich am Tag genau wie in der Nacht störend.Jedenfalls hab ich weniger Bedenken alleine in der Nacht zu angeln-ziehe aber Gesellschaft vor.
Weiterhin friedliches fischen!
Patrick


----------



## Pfiffie79 (8. August 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ist bei mir egal ich mache da keinen unterschied, obwohl es alleine ganz schön einsam werden kann.
Aber zu zweit oder zu mehreren kann der puls genauso hochgehen wie bei mir vor drei Jahren etwa bei uns an der Hohenwarte, als sich eine Wildschweinfamilie etwa 30m von uns entfernt lauthals vortbewegte und keiner im dunkeln sagen konnte(bzw.sehen) ob sie näher kommen oder nicht.
Da war uns allen nicht einerleih und brachen dann auch das angeln ab.

Ps: wir haben seit dem nie wieder dort genachtangelt.


----------



## jay-master-K (9. August 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

war bis jetzt einmal alleine Nachtangeln am Rhein. war aber recht belebt an der stelle, ein paar hundert meter weiter war so ein großes Fest. Also es sind ab und zu ein paar Leute vorbeigelaufen. mich stört das eigentlich nicht, da ich erstens unten am wasser war und sie nicht gehört habe und gesehen sowieso nicht, weil ich ja aufs wasser schaue  Angst hatte ich auch nicht, glaub nicht dass mich ausgerechnet beim angeln einer abzocken will - dazu gibts doch sonst viel bessere gelegenheiten. Geld hab ich sowieso meistens keins dabei undf meine ausrüstung ist auch absolut nichts besonderes. Und die wahrscheinlichkeit, auf einen Killer oder sowas zu treffen halte ich zwar für gegeben, aber auch für ziemlich klein.

zu den Spätaussiedlern: also ich hatte - zumindest am Wasser-  noch keine schglechten erfahrungen mit "Ausländern" gemacht. Ich gehe ab und zu auf die leute zu und frage ob sie was gefangen haben oder so und wie...und da sind tatsächlich viele ausländer darunter die kaum deutsch sprechen. die sind dann zwar ziemlich nett, aber ich ärgere mich trotzdem, weil ich sie kaum verstehe... Ich glaub andere Völker sind einfach viel Angel-begeisterter als die deutschen.


----------



## Logo (9. August 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

gehe meistens mit Kollegen angeln wenn ich jedoch mal alleine unterwegs bin würde ich glaube ich lieber im dunklen sitzen. Ich komm mir alleine tagsüber beim angeln immer wie in nem Schaufenster vor .


----------



## Dextro (10. August 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

bin nie alleine beim fischen ob am tag oder in der nacht es begleitet mich immer mein rottweiler aaron 65 kg. :q 

hab da noch nie probleme gehabt es kommt mir auch keiner näher als 20 meter.


----------



## Dextro (10. August 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

hier noch ein foto von meinem hund dahinter unser 800 liter becken.


----------



## Palerado (10. August 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Schöner Hund.
Damit sollte man dann wirklich Ruhe haben


----------



## Joka (24. August 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

wenn ich meinen kleinen Kampf Bulldog mithabe hab ich auch Ruhe :q


----------



## Aal (24. August 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich bin zwar auch schon alleine zum Nachtangeln gewesen, allerdings gehe ich an manchen Gewässern lieber mit wem an ders angeln. Letzten Freitag hat mir ein Vereinskollege erzählt, dass er an dem einen Vereinsteich überhaupt nicht mehr nachts angeln geht, da er dort schon mehrmals von Nazis angepöbelt worden ist. Wenn ich wirklich sicher sein kann, dass ich an einem bestimmten Gewässer nicht von irgendwelchen Deppen angepöbelt werde, gehe ich dort auch nachts alleine angeln. Bin ich allerdings nicht sicher, gehe ich lieber mit Kumpels ans Wasser. Heutzutage ist die Gefahr einfach zu groß, von irgendwelchen Schlägern bedroht etc. zu werden. Einen Hund habe ich leider nicht, aber bald.


----------



## Xantenangler (24. August 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo Leute, gehe nie allein Nachtangen.#: #: 

Nehme immer meine Tochter oder meinen Sohn mit #a #a 

Sonst glaubt meine Frau noch das ich micht sonst wo rumtreibe:e :e 

Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## Frede (6. September 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ne ich würde aucn icht alleine zum Nachtangeln gehen.

1.Jugendfischerreischein
2.Darf man erst mit 18

Also abe rich war biss jetzt immer in begleitung auch wenn ich dürfte würde ich das nicht tuen.Echt zu riskannt wenn da ein paar besoiffende kommen und dann noch  alleine


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. September 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich angele zwar erst seit Anfang des Jahres, habe aber schon so manche Nacht am Rhein gehockt. Teilweise mit Brüderchen, teilweise mit Arbeitskollege, teilweise alleine. 

Alleine geh ich nun am Rhein nicht mehr, nachdem vor 4 Wochen in der Nacht eine Gruppe besoffener Idioten dort war und ich die ganze Zeit mitbekommen habe, dass einige davon mit zunehmendem Alk-Pegel immer stärker wurden und zu mir rüber wollten, um Stunk zu machen. Da es 5 - 8 Leute waren, hätte ich dann mit meinem "Hund" (Malteser) als Begleiter recht alt ausgesehen. Zum Glück war einer darunter, der den Rest beschwichtigen konnte und sie dackelten dann ab, aber nicht, ohne vorher noch am Ufer alle leeren Alko Pop Flaschen zerdeppert zu haben. Der "Gemäßigte" kam dann später noch rüber zu mir, hat mich dort völlig besoffen eine Stunde lang voll gelabert, sich einen Joint reingezogen und mir die Vorzüge erklärt, bekifft durch Leben zu laufen. Naja, was soll´s, was tut man nicht alles für seinen "Retter"?

Nachdem einige Wochen zuvor ebenfalls solche Idioten fast die gesamten Gebüsche am Strand mit ihrem Lagerfeuer abgefackelt hatten und dort rum randaliert hatten, war das für mich das Ende meiner alleinigen Nachtangelaktionen. 

Ich habe mich gleich daraufhin bei einem privaten Angelgewässer angemeldet, das ich mir vorher mal angesehen hatte und wenn ich nun alleine in der Nacht angeln gehe, fahr ich dann halt dort hin. Ist zwar hinsichtlich Fängigkeit, Kalliber der Fische und Aussicht nicht vergleichbar mit dem Rhein, aber so hab ich wenigstens demnächst solche Erlebnisse nicht mehr. 

Was unsere "Freunde" aus dem ehemaligen Ostblock angeht:
Da gibt es wirklich wie überall eben, "solche" und "solche". 

Einerseits kann man dank diesen in Gellep Wendebecken -sehr gut besucht durch polnische und russlanddeutsche Angler, inzwischen kaum noch angeln gehen, weil das eher einer Müllkippe als einem Angelgewässer ähnelt. Andererseits ist letzten einer ungefragt rein ins Wasser und hat mir unaufgefordert einen abgerissenen Rapalla rüber gebracht, sich sehr lange sehr nett mit mir unterhalten und mir noch ne Brasse geschenkt, die er zwischendurch gefangen hat. Sein Angelplatz war sauber, entgegen den anderen Plätzen, auf denen man teilweise nur noch zwischen Müll und angelockter Ratten rum turnt, während man die Schmeissfliegen vertreiben muss, die durch den Müll angelockt wurden. Da stehen tweilweise schon ganze Mülsäcke rum, in denen man die Reste der dort abgehaltenen Familienfeiern lagert. Schlicht: Dort sieht es aus wie Sau. Also die Jahresgebühr für Gellep spar ich mir nächstes Jahr. Angepöbelt oder so wurde ich dort jedoch noch nicht.

Die Sache mit dem Hund ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Wir hatten früher ein riesiges Mondkalb, treudoof, lieb aber beeindruckend in der Größe und mit einer "satten" Stimme ausgestattet. Wenn die jemand kommen hörte, hat sie kurz angeschlagen und alleine die Stimme hat schon völlig ausgereicht, in Ruhe und Frieden gelassen zu werden. Mit dem heutigen Hund, einem kleinen Malteser, den wir dem Kind zuliebe in der Größe ausgesucht haben, sieht das schon anders aus. Wir überlegen ernsthaft, uns wieder einen größeren Hund zuzulegen. Dann wird man meist in Ruhe gelassen. Das andererseits Hunde dauernd auf Angler losgehen, ist nicht Problem der Hunde, sondern der "Keine Angsst, der will nur Spielen" - Halter, die die Viecher nicht erzogen haben und dann auch noch frei rum laufen lassen.


----------



## heinzrch (13. September 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

In einsamen Gegenden fühle ich mich nachts sicher. 
Bei uns an der Pegnitz oder an jedem Fluß in Stadtnähe hätte ich bedenken.
Bei uns (Nürnberg, Pegnitz) ist das Schwarzangeln osteuropäischer Volkssport.
Einige tätliche Angriffe auf Kontrolleure hat es auch schon gegeben.

Gruß
Richard


----------



## Joka (14. September 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

hi


jo aber stress kann es nicht nur beim Nachtangeln geben.....

Ich und mein älterer Cousin stehen so bei uns am Parkteich um Köfis zu stippen,und sehen wie eine Bande von ca 5 Leuten alle zwischen  ca 13 bis 15 Jahren mit Bikes am anderen Ufer rumfährt.

Auf einmal hat sie die zerstörungswut gepackt und sie meinten sie müssten mit Knüppeln die Büsche die ins Wasser ragen kurz und klein schlagen.

Mein Cousin(wir wohnen auf dem Dorf) rief zu ihnen den StandartSpruch rüber 

Macht ihr das zu Hause auch so?


Es kam was kommen musste..... JAAAAAA klar sagten sie.


Ich darauf dann geh doch nach hause doh Depp |supergri 


Dann war ruhe für ca 5 min,aber eingeschüchtert waren die Knirpse nicht,nein im gegenteil...da wurde das Handy gezückt und um Verstärkung gebeten  


Die blieb aber aus und wir hatten unsere Ruhe...


Ich sagt nur hier aufen Dorf gehtz schon gut ab...gut das ich nicht bei euch wohne |supergri


----------



## Enny (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Editiert von Thomas9904: Lieber Enny, besser schreib solche Sachen hier im Board gar nicht!


----------



## honeybee (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



			
				Enny schrieb:
			
		

> Editert von Thomas9904


Mehr brauchst Du auch nicht schreiben. Ich finde Deinen Kommentar nicht witzig......im Gegenteil#q


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Der war nicht so doll Enny...



> Ich sagt nur hier aufen Dorf gehtz schon gut ab...


Hallo Joka #h
Das Dorfleben is' schon hart, was?  
Aber mal ehrlich, wir haben uns doch früher auf der Kerb (also Kirmes oder Rummel ) auch ab und an mal gekloppt... gehörte zu ner deftigen Dorfkerb einfach dazu die kleine Schlägerei, bei der man sich hinterher sogar die Hand reichte und zur Versöhnung einen zusammen getrunken hat... es gibt leider zu früher einen großen und gravierenden Unterschied... heute tauchen die Jungs mit Messern und manchmal sogar Knarren auf der Kerb auf... das ist traurig... und glaubt mir, bei uns hier am Kaff, sind die Störenfriede KEINE AUSLÄNDER... soviele haben wir hier am Kaff namlich gar nicht!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ja, ich glaube sowas gehörte früher zu jeder Kerb. Mittlerweile ist das was so passiert aber absolut nicht mehr witzig und hat mit den "Kloppereien" von früher relativ wenig zu tun.


----------



## Angler100 (19. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich bin bisher nur mit Freunden zum Nachtangeln gegangen, denn alleine ist es ja langweilig. Ich bin aber auch schon einige male alleine zum (Tag-) angeln gegangen, denn wir haben nicht immer gleichzeitig Zeit und Lust!


----------



## Fliegenfänger (19. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich gehe seit Jahren fast nur allein zum Nachtangeln, meist an abgelegene Stellen, die schlecht erreichbar sind. Beim Gemeinschaftsangeln war es bisher immer gleich: saufen, Krach machen, wenig fangen. Allein hat man seine Ruhe, kann über vieles nachdenken und keiner kann sagen: damals hatte der in der Nacht auch mit mehr Ruten als erlaubt geangelt. Wenn ich allein nachts am Wasser lag u. vor mich hingedöst habe, kamen mir bisher immer die besten Einfälle, egal ob privat oder beruflich.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Der Stipper (19. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

is ja schon ein recht alter Beitrag, aber ich schreib trotzdem was. Am Rhein geh ich grundsätzlich nicht Nachtangeln, sind mir zuviele komische Typen unterwegs.
An meinem Standard-See kann man ohne Probleme alleine Nachtangeln, ist absolute Ruhe angesagt, da auch tagsüber kaum Besucher, Wassersportler, Partywillige und Hundeschwimmlasser auftauchen hat man Nachts auch seine Ruhe. Ich liebe es die nächtlichen Geräusche und Geschehnisse aufzunehmen, jagende Fledermäuse in der Dämmerung, morgens die ersten jagenden Barsche, die aufwachenden Vögel, Nachts die ständig herumlaufenden Ratten (Buäh). Es ist schade, dass zu viele Angler unter Nachtangeln nur verstehen, Ruten raus, Zelt aufbauen, ein paar Bier und dann hingelegt und geschlafen. Ich baue mein Schirmzelt nur bei Bedarf auf und versuche die ganze Nacht wachzubleiben (klappt natürlich nicht, ab und zu nickt man einfach ein).


----------



## René F (19. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Bei uns kann man an auch getrost alleine los - das liegt aber hauptsächlich wohl daran, dass die Gewässer abgeschieden liegen, da kommt so schnell keiner vorbei. Aber ist mir auch zu langweilig.


----------



## Pixelschreck (19. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich angele gerne Nachts. In Lübeck und Umgebung hab ich noch keine negativen Erfarungen gemacht. Klar wird man mal von nen Betrunkenen vollgesützt, aber ernsthafte Probleme hatte ich in den ganzen Jahren keine. Ich hab meistens eine CB Handfunke mit und klöne dann mit Freunden oder bestelle zu Hause Kaffee nach. Ich glaube rauschende Funkgeräte wirken in dieser Hinsicht etwas abschreckend auf Rüpel (is das´ n Bulle?). Aber einen wirklichen Schutz bieten sie natülich nicht. Zu Zeiten als es noch keine Händys gab waren die Geräte gut um im Notfall Hilfe zu holen.

Am sichersten ist es natürlich zu Dritt,denn einer kann immer Hilfe holen.

Lasst euch nicht verunsichern und vorallem den spass nicht verderben.

Petri Heil
 Jens


----------



## Fruehling (19. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Es sind in der Tat uralte Instinkte, die einen auch des nachts im Wald pfeifen oder halt lieber nicht alleine sein lassen, denn sie waren einst so überlebenswichtig, wie es die völlig unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung einer großen Höhe einmal von oben und einmal von unten über Jahrhunderttausende war und immer noch ist...

Daß die Angst vor dem Alleinsein am Fischwasser in der Nacht seit einigen Jahren in manchen Fällen wieder ein Kriterium für das unversehrte Erleben des nächsten Sonnenaufgangs darstellt, ist mehr traurig als verwunderlich...

Es ist vielleicht fünf Jahre her, daß ich selbst des öfteren am Monheimer Rhein ganze Nächte lang mutterseelenallein verbracht habe - teilweise schlummernd wie ein Baby - ich käme heute im Leben nicht mehr darauf...

Warum wird diese Plattform nicht viel öfter dazu genutzt, daß sich Nachtangelwillige organisieren, bzw. sich absprechen für gemeinsame Touren, wegen mir auch in 'nem gepinnten Thread, für jedermann sofort erkennbar...???

Die interessante Zeit beginnt nämlich gerade jetzt...


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Kommt drauf an wo. An einigen Stellen bei uns am Gewässer geht das bestimmt gut an anderen denke ich nicht.
Würde es aber auch nicht machen, gefährlich ist es trotzdem.
Nem Bekannten von mir haben sie nachts mal 3 komplett montierte und ausgelegte Karpfenruten geklaut. Der Pieper hat nicht einen mucks gemacht und die Schnüre lagen am nächsten morgen vor dem Rodpod.
Ein anderer Bekannter hat mir letztens irgendwas davon erzählt, dass die beim Karpfenangeln waren und nachts Leute ankamen und es Sress gab. Dann kam die Polizei und auf einmal hieß es einer der Angler hätte die anderen mit einer Schußwaffe bedroht. Dann haben die irgendwie das Zelt durchsucht nichts gefunden und meine Bekannten nach hause geschickt. Was genau abgelaufen ist weiß ich nicht und der,der es erzählt hat wollte mehr darauf hinaus, dass er deswegen demnächst vor Gericht aussagen muss oder dies schon getan hat ist auch schon was her.
Zwei andere Bekannten haben beim Nachtangeln unter einer Brücke mit ner Taschenlampe mal zwei Sprayer in die Flucht geschlagen, die haben das Licht gesehen und sind in die Büsche wobei sich einer noch auf die Nase gelegt hat.
Ich persönlich wurde nur einmal spät am Abend Zeuge von menschlichen Paarungsgeräuschen die entweder aus dem Gebüsch hinter uns oder von der Wiese hinter dem Gebüsch kamen. Da wird ganz gerne wild gezeltet. Auf jeden Fall ließen die sich auch von den johlenden Rufen unserer bestimmt 20 köpfigen Junganglergruppe nicht von ihrem "Vorhaben" abbringen. Kommentar unseres Jugendwartes: "Ah, wird da wieder eine vergewohltätigt!"  |supergri 

Aleine machen solche Vorkommnisse auch keinen Spaß, mit mehr Leuten ist es lustiger.

MfG
Martin


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

In einigen Ecken würde es mich auch nicht auf einen Freitagabend oder Samstagabend treiben. Insbesondere wo das Nachtleben aktiv ist, kommen manchmal in der nacht komische gestalten vorbei. Liebe das Nachtangeln. Am liebsten alleinen und vom Boot. Dann reißt auch keiner den Eimer auf und schaut ohne zu fragen in den Eimer, um zu sehen ob man schon was gefangen hat. Die Touris sind echt ne andere Plage.Hatte bisher nur einmal probleme mit bunten Köpfen, diese werden es wohl nie wieder versuchen. müßten eigentlich noch die Bissabdrucke von meinem Hund haben. Normalerweise gehe ich ohne Hund los . Die meisten die Probleme bekommen angeln mit Klöckchen und Flutlicht. Das zieht diese komischen Gestalten an wie Mücken das Licht! 

Am besten finde ich noch die modernen orangen oder gelben Overalls, die ziehen alles an!  

habe mehr Angst vor Mücken, Zecken,Ratten und Wildscheinen als vor 2 beinigen. Die 90/60/90 Fraktion kann dabei immer vorbei schauen!


----------



## alex4 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hi,
ich war bis jetzt zwei mal alleine Nachtangeln (noch nie mit jemandem) und naja, ich glaube so oft werde ich es wohl nicht mehr machen, ich habe zwar keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber irgendwie ist es schon ziemlich gruselig wenn es hier und da mal kreucht und raschelt und man so ganz alleine in seinem Zeltchen sitzt! Ich werde mir wohl mal jemanden suchen müssen...

Tschau Alex


----------



## AngelAndy20 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Nábend,
also ich geh oft nachtangeln (ca. 20x pro jahr) und ich würd sagen in 50% der Fälle allein, hatte noch nie Probs, außer mit Nacktschwimmern...
Wär natürlich nich so prickelnd wenn dann nachts welche ankommen...Aber das kann mir auch gleich beim Mülltonne rausstellen passieren, also no Panic.
Aber lieber geh ich natürlich mit Kumpels und Lagerfeuer, grillen &Bier...allerdings leiden da die Fangergebnisse meist massiv drunter...*g


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Nee alleine würde ich Nachts nur an gewässer angeln gehen an denen nicht so viele Jugendliche sind. Aber um 4 Uhr morgens machts mir nichts aus alleine am Gewässer zu sein. Aber nur wenn ich 4 Uhr morgens komme.


----------



## Dani_CH (21. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Bin des Nachts des öftern alleine unterwegs. Auch- und vorallem auf Kontrollgang unserer Fischenz. In der Regel ist es in der Schweiz völlig unproblematisch.

Sollten sich Probleme ergeben- wissen wir das bereits meist vorher- und kontrollieren zusammen mit der Polizei.

Aus Gründen der persöhnlichen Sicherheit- trag ich Nachts jedoch als Wildhüter eine Pistole im Halfter- die ordentlich lizenziert und von Amtes wegen bescheinigt- und eigentlich vorgeschrieben wäre- bei Alleingängen.

Es ist in all den Jahren (bisher 17 Jahre an diesem Gewässer)- aber noch nie zu irgendwelchen brenzligen Situationen gekommen- und hoffentlich bleibt das auch in Zukunft so.

Bei Problemfällen- hilft vorallem dass man §etwas sprachgewandt- und psychologisch richtig reagiert- um eventuell aufkeimende Gewalt nicht eskalieren zu lassen.

Das Angeln ohne Lizenz- betrifft bei uns meist "ausländische" Angehörige aus dem Balkan- und mit etwas Geschick- lässt sich dies ohne Handgreiflichkeiten und Streit zufriedenstellend 
lösen.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Dani


----------



## Funpeoplez (22. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich gehe meistens mit einem Angelfreund zum Nachtangeln. Bin aber auch schon mal alleine losgegangen, hatte keine Probleme. Wa zwar bisschen langweilig, konnte mich dafür aber voll aufs Angeln konzentrieren.


----------



## schaeffer_matze (23. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hi boardies,

Ich geh auch nie allein Nachtangeln. Ich geh allgemein nie alleine angeln is mir zu langweilig. Man soll ja beim Fischen auch a bissl Spaß habe oda?? :q 
War auch schon mal allein beim Fischen is aba nicht so besonders interessant!!!


----------



## heinzrch (23. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Noch vor 20 Jahren konnte man bedenkenlos bei uns an der Pegnitz nachts fischen gehen.
Heute würde ich das als riskant einstufen. Allein in den letzten Jahren wurden bei uns im Verein zwei tätliche Angriffe auf Kontrolleure bekannt.
Probleme machen bei uns ausnahmslos Spätaussiedler aus dem Osten.
In unseren Urlaubsgewässern hingegen (Oberpfalz, bayerischer Wald) gibt es nichts schöneres, als in die Nacht rein zu fischen. Da kommt höchstens mal irgendein Tier vorbei und erschreckt einen.
Wenn ich doch mal ab und zu im Stadtgebiet fischen gehe, suche ich mir etwas abgelegene Plätze und versuche Licht zu vermeiden (Knicklicht), sodaß mich niemand so leicht entdecken kann. Probleme mit der Anwesenheit von Ratten sollte man auch nicht haben. Die sind neugierig, kommen auch sehr nah ran, tun aber nix.
Wenn sich jemand ranschleicht (ohne Licht oder sich anderweilig zu erkennen zu geben), leuchte ich ihm erst mal mit der dicken Maglite ins Gesicht und sag hallo.
Wenns ein böser Wicht ist, kann man ihm gleich im Anschluß mit der Maglite eins über die Mütze geben....


----------



## hd-treiber (23. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Allein Nachtangeln ist bei mir bis jetzt immer OK gewesen. Kommt sicherlich immer drauf an, wo man angeln geht. An der Ostsee in der Brandung ist es meiner Meinung nach eher ungefährlich. Wer dort mal richtig gefährlich war, ist der diebische Fuchs, der mir schon mal meine Brote klauen wollte...


----------



## Lausbub (23. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo hallo, gehe öfter alleine Nachtangeln! Ich liebe die absolute Ruhe Nachts. Ich habe auch noch nie irgendwelche Probleme beil Nachtangeln gehabt. Tagsüber gehe ich los und suche mir Stellen, an denen nachts bestimmt keine merkwürdigen Gestalten auftauchen, höchstens mal ein Reh oder Wildschwein. Dann gehe ich abends los und setze mich an die vorbereitete Stelle,...Freunde von mir sind schonmal überfallen worden.
Daher sollte man sich die Stellen schon gut aussuchen wenn man alleine geht...


----------



## dropback (23. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin,

ca. 700 gefischte Nächte in den letzten 12 Jahren, die hälfte davon allein, keine Probleme. 
Es gibt allerdings auch Stellen wo ich allein nicht unbedingt fischen würde.
drop


----------



## HUGO2 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo Boardies,

also ich gehe nie allein zum Nachtangel,nicht etwa weil ich schon 66 bin sondern weil
ich im Grenzgebiet  zu Polen und Tschechien wohne und auch dort angle.
Der BGS ist zwar (fast ) immer präsent und das Handy mit der eingespeicherten Nummer liegt griffbereit aber die Verlockung ein Auto zu knacken und in das Innere von Deutschland zu entweichen ist für bestimmte dunkle Gestalten denn doch sehr 
groß.
Petri Heil !
HUGO 2


----------



## Predy (24. März 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin Moin,
ich gehe gerne alleine zum Nachtangeln und geniesse dann die Ruhe.
Allerdings liegt unser Vereinssee direkt neben einem Friedhof!
Das ist schon ein komisches Gefühl wenn man den im Rücken hat und die Kirchturmuhr 12 schlägt! *uuuuuhhhhhhhaaaa*


----------



## Vill (11. April 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin Moin

Bisher habe ich noch keine Probleme beim Nachtangeln gehabt! 
|krach: 
Gehe zwar meistens mit 'nem Kumpel angeln, doch genauso setze
ich mich allein ans Wasser! Das wird jetzt noch viel häufiger vorkommen,
da ich umziehe und der Fluss (Hunte) nur noch ein Steinwurf entfernt liegt!

Allerdings gibt es auch Stellen an denen ich mich nicht unbedingt allein
hinsetzen würde, dort ist mit Stress zu rechnen. Schließlich möchte ich 
fischen und nicht irgendwelche Deppen verjagen!
Da ist es doch ratsam zu zweit+ loszugehen! Schreckt doch eher ab.
Doch da ich lieber meinen Angeltourn genießen möchte, meide ich 
vorderein diese Plätze, wo sich die Jungendlichen (egal ob deutsch oder
aus ner anderen Nation) zum "Trink dir einen bis nicht mehr stehen kannst"
treffen.

Wie sieht es da eigentlich mit Fehmarn aus? Wollte im Mai mein neues
Bellyboat testen. Kann man mehr oder weniger beruhigt ein Zelt am
Strand (Katharinenhof/Staberhuk) stehen lassen, ohne das alles abhanden kommt?!
|splat: 
Kann man natürlich nicht pauschal sagen, doch hat jemand dort schlechte
bzw. gute Erfahrung gemacht?

Petri an alle #:


----------



## Fabian89 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

also ich geh immer mit einem freund angeln(meistens zu zweit... manchmal auch mehr)...
ich weiß nich ob ich überhaupt alleine dürfte(nachtangeln wohl, aber nich zelten), aber ich hab da ehrlich gesagt auch keinen bock zu die ganze zeit da allein zu sein....


----------



## Rosi (15. April 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



			
				hd-treiber schrieb:
			
		

> Allein Nachtangeln ist bei mir bis jetzt immer OK gewesen. Kommt sicherlich immer drauf an, wo man angeln geht. An der Ostsee in der Brandung ist es meiner Meinung nach eher ungefährlich. Wer dort mal richtig gefährlich war, ist der diebische Fuchs, der mir schon mal meine Brote klauen wollte...


  So sehe ich das auch. Der einzige Gesell, der meine Thermoskanne rauben wollte, war ein Fuchs.


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (15. April 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hmm ich geh NIE alleine Angeln obwohl bei uns diese betrunkenen Nachtschleicher nicht rumwandlen weil der See wo ich immer Angel aufm Land liegt. Aber wenns dann hinter einem Knackt dann bekommt man schon öfters etwas schiss....


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. April 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Du guckst zu viele schlechte Filme h4ckt0r!


----------



## Rosi (15. April 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



			
				Predy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> ich gehe gerne alleine zum Nachtangeln und geniesse dann die Ruhe.
> Allerdings liegt unser Vereinssee direkt neben einem Friedhof!
> Das ist schon ein komisches Gefühl wenn man den im Rücken hat und die Kirchturmuhr 12 schlägt! *uuuuuhhhhhhhaaaa*


  Da kannst du nach dem Ansitz gleich neue Tauwürmer suchen


----------



## Mühle (16. April 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich gehe auch gern alleine und hoffe, dass das auch in Zukunft noch bedenkenlos möglich sein wird!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Tosch75 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Nochmal zum Thema Pfefferspray... das wird hier einfach so abgetan... Handelsübliches Pfefferspray ist NUR  nur zum Abwehren von Tieren gedacht. Wenn ich einem bösen Buben es direkt ins Gesicht sprühe und er bleibende Schaden davonträgt.. dann geht es an die Kohle..... er wird wegen Nötigung zu 150 Euro  oder Diebstahl zu 200 Euro verdonnert, Ihr aber wegen schwerer und Gefährlicher Körperverletzung zu einem Vielfachen, denn es kann je nach Angriff ein Überschreiten der Notwehr sein! 

Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann steht die körperliche unversehrtheit in der Rechtsordnung vor Eigentum, oder ??

Ich nutze beruflich  ein Pfefferspray mit 0,8 % wirkstoffanteil und es hat mir in einem nicht ganz freiwilligen selbstversuch die Schuhe ausgezogen .. habe noch 4 Tage ein "abc-Pflaster auf dem Rücken gehabt.. mir fehlt nen viertel stunde..... das herkömmliche Pfefferspray für Tiere hat nen wirkstoffantei von 8 bis 12 %.... und eine Hornhautverätzung is auch nicht kostengünstig zu behandeln.

also .. überlegt euch wirklich ob ihr das Zeug jemanden ins Gesicht sprüht..

Will hier ja nichts kaputtreden, aber tut es cs gas nicht auch ??oder ein Knüppel, oder vielleicht gar nicht und man geht einfach weg scheiß auf die Rolle.... lieber ne Rolle weniger, als nen Messer im Bauch ... und zu guter Letzt sieht man sich immer 2 mal im Leben .. und jeder hat nen Handy mit dem man die Grünen rufen kann..


----------



## lecker-Fisch (20. April 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich habe auch keine Probleme damit alleine
zum Nachtangeln zu gehen.

Gruß lecker-Fisch


----------



## Excellent (21. April 2005)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Wenn, ich dass bei euch so lese, dann war ich mehrmals schon sehr mutig.

ich fische immer a´n der deutsch - schweizer grenze an einem hauptwehr. das, ist echt der beste und genialste platz.

aber.....:

wie schon erwähnt....ein hauptwehr

das hat nicht nur eine extreme geräuschkulisse....da hörste auch kein wildschwein.....sondern, wenn dich da einer mal so richtig "reinschubbst" dann haste echt ein problem.

aber, auch der illegale grenzübertritt bereitet mir sorgen. ist halt ne grüne grenze und ihr glaubt nicht wieviele leute da rummhuschen, die da nicht hingehören und deren heimat über 5000 km weit weg liegt.

so, nun aber noch der "burner".....so ca. 50 m luftlinie ( einmal über den rhein) liegt ne schweizer psychoklinik.....fussmarsch übers wehr sind ca. 200 m.....da kanns auch zu einer oder anderen fragwürdigen begegnung kommen.

da, ist es mich sch.... egal on ich jemanden etwas verätze....wenn ich da am fischen bin, hat da nur ne autorisierte person was zu suchen... aber ein normaler, ausser einem angler  kommt da nie vorbei.

mensch freunde, da geh ich nicht wieder alleine angeln. es gibt keinen fluchtweg.......zäune mit stachedraht...ist halt ne grenze. 

gruss

der schieeeeesshase


----------



## berlinerlucky (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

an dem kanal wo ich angeln gehe gibt es ein größeres waldstück. tagsüber sieht man wildschweine auf den wegen, die die scheu vom menschen verloren haben.  

gehe dort auch nie nachts alleine angeln, denn wenn so ein vieh nachts hinter mir auftauchen würde, würde ich vor schreck in wasser fallen..


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Wenn Du weißt, dass dort Wildschweine sind, dann nimm doch einfach ein trockenes Brötchen mit.
Die Keiler haben die dumme Angewohnheit, sich quer auf den Fussweg zu stellen. Dann wirfst Du einfach das Brötchen ein paar Meter seitwärts und schon ist der Weg frei.
Irgendwann fressen sie Dir aus der Hand und den Futtereimer leer|supergri


----------



## Tonic (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Also ich gehe auch nur mit mindestens einem Kumpel auf Nächtlichen Raubzug. Schon weil es bei unserem Gewässer öfters mal vorkommt das plötzlich des Nachts 15 dicke Wildschweine 1m hinter einem stehen. Das hört sich an als ob die den Wald fällen wenn die kommen. Und dann richen die manchma auch die Würmer. Bis jetzt mussten wir nur einmal unseren Angelplatz kurzzeitig räumen. Also alleine würde ich mir glaube ich in die Hose machen wenn die wieder ihre Gereuschkolisse  starten und ich sitze da alleine und alles hinter einem is dunkel. Meine Strategie ist wenns mich gruselt meinem Kumpel so viel wie möglich Angst einjagen. Dann fühle ich mich nicht mehr so alleine *Grins*


----------



## Khain75 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Also ich muss zugeben das mir trotz 22 jahre kampfsporterfahrungen mir wenn ich alleine nachtangeln gehen mir manchmalo der arsch auf grundeis geht


Hatte das erst letzutes jahr wieder..das ich da saß es raschelte im gebüsch eulen schrieen....der wind ging in den bäumen....die ganze geräuschkulisse war irgendwie unheimlich es knackte überall......und auch mit 30 jahren muss ich sagen ich habe die sachen gepackt und bin stiften gegangen...nicht das ich angst hatte aber irgendwie war mir die ganze szenarie unheimlich......also wenn gehe ich zu zweit angeln


Also ich bin  nicht ängstlich aber manchmal nachst hat es ein beklemmendes  etwas..also lieber zu zweit


----------



## bennie (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

ich gehe auch nicht gerne alleine angeln und bin eigentlich immer mit nem Kumpel unterwegs... es ist einfach viel angenehmer


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich mache einfach die Nacht zum Tag! :q

Wieso sollte man Nachts "Muffe" haben oder vielleicht besser gleich zur Freude anderer kapitulieren!? #c

Burzle übrigens morgen...

Gruß #h
Ernst


----------



## Khain75 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

du Zander ich bin kein schießer...nur wenn ich nachts im nebel setze über alle kommen geschräusche..die ich nicht zuordnen kann...und wenn in der gegen nachts angler belästigt wurden....dann  muss ich sagen pache ich lieber ab..und schäme mich nicht...das ist nur menschlich. ich kan auch ne nacht durchmachen kein problem ...nur ich schöäme mich auch nicht zu sagen ok...ich bin stiften gegangen........


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Du "Schießer" fühl dich doch bitte einfach nicht angesprochen oder schlag "die" mit ihren eigenen Waffen! #h


----------



## Fischfresser (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Wollte heute eigentlich auch wieder alleine los.
Nur das ich keine Würmer hatte hat mich davon abgehalten.
Bei uns laufen ja keine Schweine durch die Stadt. 
Stellt doch einfach ein Grablicht oder eine Fackel neben euch.Vielleicht hält das die wilden Viecher etwas fern.War nur so eine Idee.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Pixelschreck (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Guten Abend liebe Nachtangler!

Seit meiner Kindheit bin ich gewohnt mich in der Natur zu bewegen. Auch Nachts. Geräusche tragen Nachts besonders weit und es sind andere Tiere unterwegs als am Tag. Wenn man weis wer da gerade Rabatz macht ist das eher spannend. Mit wilden Tieren hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme. Ich denke das die größte Bedrohung von Hunden oder Menschen ausgeht die an Kontrollverlust leiden, aber auch damit gabs bisher nicht wirlkich grössere Schwirigkeiten. In allerletzter Konsequenz ist da immernoch der Kescherstock und das Anglermesser am Gürtel. Bezüglich der Tiere sollte man sich leise verhalten und vor allem nicht quer durchs Unterholz brechen sondern auf den Pfaden bleiben. Wildscheine sind sehr neugierig, haben aber meist keine Lust auf längere Unterhaltungen. Also mit fester Stimme die Titelseite der Wildzeitung vorlesen oder ein hübsches Gedicht aufsagen, bei jeden Ausrufungszeichen mit den Fuß aufstampfen und diese Kulturbannausen sehen ein das sie nicht mitreden können und gehen weiter. Wenn die Angelstelle allerdings gerade ihre Lieblingssuhle ist würde ich mich höflich entschuldigen und zusehen das ich mein Gerät geborgen kriege. Aber das sieht man ja schon vorher. Die Gefahr die von Menschen und Hunden ausgeht ist wohl in der Nähe von Spatzierwegen und Parkanlagen am Größten. Herumligende Flaschen und Dosen sind ein deutliches Warnsignal. Weiter im Gelände hat man seine Ruhe. Wer unauffällig bleibt wird auch nicht zu einem Ziel und wenn ich alleine bin ist ja auch keiner da der mir was antun kann. Die Ruhe und Entspannung bein Nachtangeln ist maximal. Meist bin ich gegen 16 uhr an der Angelstelle und mach mich gegen 5 oder 6 Uhr wieder auf den Rückweg. Hier in der Gegend hab ich bisher noch keinen Kolegen gefunden der mit Nachtangeln will. Es ist auch sehr selten nachts jemand am Wasser anzutreffen. Auch wenn in der alten Tonkulle nicht mit spektakulären Fängen zu rechnen ist -> dabeisein ist  alles und wer nicht angelt fängt auch nichts.

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## berlinerlucky (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



			
				Fischfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte heute eigentlich auch wieder alleine los.
> Nur das ich keine Würmer hatte hat mich davon abgehalten.
> Bei uns laufen ja keine Schweine durch die Stadt.
> Stellt doch einfach ein Grablicht oder eine Fackel neben euch.Vielleicht hält das die wilden Viecher etwas fern.War nur so eine Idee.
> ...


 



Wenn ich eine Lichtquelle aufstelle dann fressen uns die Mücken auf #6


----------



## Fischfresser (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ja, die Mücken sind das größere Problem.Find ich auch.
Die finden ihre Opfer aber auch ohne eine Fackel.


----------



## sundfisher (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

in letzter Zeit muss man sich wirklich fragen ob Nachtangeln alleine nich doch mit gewissen Risiken verbunden ist, in der Regel habe ich immer einen oder mehrere Angelfreunde mit dabei nicht weil es sicherer ist sondern es in der Gruppe mehr Spass macht. Beim Küstenangeln ist es immer ein Vorteil nicht alleine zu sein, es kann doch immer mal was passieren und wenn es auch nur ein verstauchter Fuss ist weil man von einem Stein den man nicht sah abgerutscht ist. In diesem Jahr werde ich mal versuchen vom verankerten boot in der Nacht auf MeFo und Platte zu pirschen, da  hat man den Vorteil dass etwaige Subjekte ja erst mal Nasse Füsse in Kauf nehmen müssen um einem was zu wollen. Aber Angst beim Angeln und in der Nacht habe ich nicht. Einem Bekannten von mir ist allerdings etwas passiert das ihn schon ein wenig in Angst und Schrecken versetzte. Eines frühen Morgens vor Sonnenaufgang und etwas Nebel an der dänischen Nordküste entstieg unter lautem Prusten ein ausgewachsener Elch den Kalten Fluten und das ganze nur ca. 50 Meter von Ihm entfernt, stand sogar in der Zeitung, der Elch Teenager, ein geschlechtsreifer Junggeselle hatte wohl genug von den Schwedischen Elchdamen und schwamm die ca. 1,5 Seemeilen nach Dänemark hinüber in der Hoffnung auf lüsterne Elchdamen.
Im nachhinein konnte mein Bekannter darüber lachen aber im Moment der Begegnung schlug ihm das Herz in der Hose und ziemlich heftig.


----------



## bazawe (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Meistens hab ich meinen Rottweiler dabei, da kann ich sogar ein Nickerchen halten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ist schon eine interessante Frage und auch eine prickelnde Situation: eben alleine. Gefahren sehe ich hauptsächlich in der Nähe anderer Menschen bzw. verkommener Subjekte, in der Nähe von Großstädten und Treffpunkten der Nacht etc. 

Ganz weit draußen hat man diese Probleme nicht, allerdings hat man für den eigenen Notfall u.U. auch ein echtes Problem und allemale schöner ist es mit mehreren. Zumal hier im Harz auch nach Sonnenuntergang so einiges an Natur-, Wald- und Wassergeistern hervorkommt und das nicht gerade wenig. Das kann schon das ein oder andere Gemüt beunruhigen und Angst zieht sie magisch an, da sieht man sehr sehr wenig überhaupt nachtangeln |supergri  

Bei einem Überfalltäter in dunkler Nacht kann ich auch nur nochmal dran erinnern, was die (hier z.B. vergleichbare) Selbstverteidigungsdoktrin für einem Vergewaltigungsversuch ausgesetzte Frauen aussagt: Nur ein toter Vergewaltiger ist ein brauchbarer Gerichtsfall, alles andere ist Mist wie das ja oben mit Schadenersatzklagen etc. schon treffend dargestellt wurde - kranke Rechtslage und Täterschutz #d 
anstelle Opferschutz. 

Also immer erstmal sauber abschlagen und dann Fragen stellen :g :m


----------



## Kevin_Hechtangler (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich fahr meistens mit ein paar Freunden!

Einmal war ich allein plötzlich standen zwei Türken hinter mir, einer mit Messer und der andere mit Schlagring.

Als der eine mit dem Messer auf mich losgehen wollte hab ich ihm aus Notwehr das Nasenbein gebrochen,als der andere das sah ist er abgehaut.

Ich rate euch geht nie in die Deffensive nie Angst zeigen.


----------



## Lorenz (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

HI

inzwischen penne ich sogar manchmal am Wasser!
Allerdings nur da wo es abgelegen und übersichtlich ist...


Nachts bis 1,2 oder sogar mal 4 am Rhein;kein Problem!
Am Altrhein hier bei uns alias Jugendtreff im Sommer wird man mich aber natürlich nicht antreffen.


----------



## weserwaller (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich wurde in den letzten zehn Jahren nicht ein einziges mal angequatscht. Frag mich woran das liegen mag ? 

Naja aber mitlerweile gehe ich auch nicht mehr allein los man weiss ja nie welcher Amokläufer genau in der Nachtz vorbei kommt . 

 oder so einer 

.


----------



## Anemone (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich glaube als Frau erübrigt sich die Frage von selbst.

Auch wenn ich mich durchaus zu verteidigen weiß (und darüber hinaus auch genug Verteidigunsmaterial bei mir hab - z.B. Messer, Pfefferspray etc) , würde ich gerade nachts nicht alleine ans Wasser gehen. Dafür läuft zu viel Gesocks hier herum. Es muss ja nicht mal etwas passieren, aber allein die ganzen Spanner, die ich schon erlebt hab....das ist schon widerwärtig!

Mein Mann bekommt schon zu viel, wenn nur die Überlegung aufkommt, dass ich tagsüber alleine angeln gehen könnte. |rolleyes

Abgesehen davon find ich es weitaus geselliger. Man kann auch zu zweit seine "Ruhe" haben und trotzdem nicht allein sein.


----------



## BastiHessen (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich geh eigentlich auch lieber mit jemandem Nachtangeln. Finde ich einfach lustiger und macht mehr Spaß. 
Allerdings habe ich auch kein Problem damit, alleine zu gehen. Obwohl ich hier in ner Großstadt wohne, hatte ich noch keine größeren Probleme. Die meisten Jugendlichen, die ich getroffen habe, kenne ich. Wenns mal nicht so war, haben sie auch nur neugierig gefragt, ob ich schon was gefangen habe. 
Einmal hat mich nen besoffener älterer Herr 2 Stunden lang zugetextet. Das war zwar nervig, aber nicht weiter schlimm. Wach bleibe ich eigentlich auch immer und Anschleichen ohne dass ich was merke schafft keiner  Wenn sich jemand ohne Begrüßung zielstrebig nähert, leucht ich dem schon mal mit der Kopflampe ins Gesicht. 
Zu ausländischen Mitanglern muss ich sagen, treffe ich regelmäßig einige Polen, Kroaten und Türken hier bei uns, hatte aber noch nie Probleme mit denen. Mittlerweile kennt man sich dann auch und kriegt ein Bier angeboten, quatscht ein bisschen, oder angelt dann gemeinsam.
Ich erschrecke mich eigentlich eher vor Ratten oder vor Igeln, die auf einmal hinter/neben mir auftauchen, oder wenn mir mal wieder ne Fledermaus fast ins Gesicht fliegt. Aber genau das ist ja auch das schöne. Man sieht Tiere und kann diese beobachten, die man tagsüber eigentlich nie zu gesicht bekommt. 
Das einzige mal, wo ich wirklich nen mulmiges Gefühl bekommen habe, war als auf dem Main ne dichte Nebelwand aufgezogen ist. Man hatte nur noch ne graue Wand vor und hinter sich....dazu noch Nässe, Kälte und Wind. Da hab ich mich dann langsam verkrümelt.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich habe zwar Angelkollegen mit denen ich in meiner Angelphilosophie ziemlich übereinstimme, aber es gibt einen Punkt, da geht unsere Meinung um 180° auseinander.

Ich bemühe mich immer, mit einmal laufen alles tragen zu können. Angle gerne mal an den unterschiedlichsten Plätzen und habe auch keine Probleme ein paar Meter zu laufen.
Mein Kollegen sind Wohnzimmerangler, also alte Karpfenjäger. Haben vom Liegestuhl bis Tisch, RodPod, Kühltasche, 12 Angeln, 2 große Angelkoffer und 1000 weitere Sachen immer alles dabei. Das schränkt die Stellenwahl nunmal sehr ein, so dass die eigentlich immer nur ein Stück (~500m), einseitig beangeln. Dort kann man eben mit dem Auto direkt ans Wasser und  braucht nicht viel tragen.

Gehe da zwar auch öfters mal hin, aber nicht immer nur dort hin und das das ganze Jahr lang. Wenn ich dann ein paar andere Stellen beangel, dann gehe ich eben alleine.

Einzigster "Gefahrenbereich" bei uns wäre der Stadtbereich, gehe da aber sowieso nie hin, da tagsüber immer viel Halligalli ist und im Sommer sich das auch mal bis in den späten Abend zieht. Die Stellen die ich in der Regel alleine beangel sind eher "abgeschlagen in der Wildnis", da kommt keine kriminelle Deutsche Bande (keine politische Diskussion bitte) hin. Und wenn dann doch, dann soll es eben so sein. Denke das ich "troublmaker" ziemlich schnell erkenne und dann hab ich mein Messer griffbereit.

Ist zwar noch nie vorgekommen und hoffe das es auch so bleibt. Hier in Diez ist alles noch ein wenig Kleinbürgerlich und es gibt auch wenig deutsche Banden die am Gewässer umherziehen um Angler zu verprügeln! *gg*


----------



## Doc Plato (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



BastiHessen schrieb:


> Das einzige mal, wo ich wirklich nen mulmiges Gefühl bekommen habe, war als auf dem Main ne dichte Nebelwand aufgezogen ist. Man hatte nur noch ne graue Wand vor und hinter sich....dazu noch Nässe, Kälte und Wind. Da hab ich mich dann langsam verkrümelt.



Ach ja.... der Nebel des Grauens... :q


----------



## Lord_Perth (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Kommt drauf an wo, am Rhein allerdings würde ich nur an sehr abgelegenen Stellen alleine Nachtangeln!

Wir waren zu dritt am letzten Mittwoch Nachtangeln, in der Nähe der Emschermündung in den Rhein!

Die Stelle wo wir lagerten war sicher, war aber auch eine halbe Stunde Fußmarsch vom Parkplatz bis zur Angelstelle, dahin verirrt sich so schnell keine kranke Seele!

Auf der anderen Seite im bereich der Emschermündung sah es aber wieder ganz anders aus. Was da los war...

alle dreißig Meter ein Lagerfeuer, ein Geschrei das man bis zu unserer Uferseite über den Gesamten Rhein gehört hat, überall Leute mit Taschenlampen unterwegs!

Also auf der Rheinseite würde ich noch nicht mal in einer größeren Gruppe Nachtangeln, da ist ärger hundertprozentig vorprogrammiert...


----------



## Brummel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo zusammen #h,

Gott sei Dank wohne ich in einer Gegend mit vielen Gewässern die mir zur Auswahl stehen für ein entspanntes Nachtangeln.
Ich gehe meist nur allein los, langweilig wurde mir dabei noch nie, gibt doch nichts schöneres als das Abend- und Morgenrot in einer Angelsitzung zu erleben #6.
Habe mir über die Jahre abgewöhnt mit anderen "Nachtzuangeln" da immer jemand dabei war der anfing rumzunörgeln: Komm, wir zieh'n um, hier beißt sowieso nix..., mir ist kalt..., ich hab nasse Füsse..., mir hängt der Magen in den Kniekehlen usw.:q, nee, das muß ich nicht mehr haben.
Kann schon verstehen daß nicht jeder sich in dieser Weise seine Angelstellen aussuchen kann und zum Bsp. in der Großstadt über eine "geeignete Selbstverteidigungsstrategie" nachzudenken mehr oder weniger gezwungen ist.
Aber wenn ich lese was einige so zum Angeln (...oder an die Front:q) mitschleppen wird mir ganz anders und bestärkt mich darin in nächster Zeit erstmal nicht umzuziehen:vik:.

Gruß Brummel|wavey:


----------



## Micha:R (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin ich gehe auch  eigentlich  nie allein nachts fischen.  ich habs paar mal  in Angriff genommen  gehabt  an  einem See  , und ich  muss zugeben  für mich  is es nix. Anfangs wars noch  recht ok  aber wo dann die Geräusche auftauchten und  solangsam immer näher und näher kamen  wurde mir auch  anders   .Mir ist auch  aufgefallen  das ich  dann total die Selbstgespräche führe , und mir selber gut gehenst einheize mit komischen Gedanken . |rolleyes  Ja und schräge Leute hatt man hier ehr weniger am Gewässer Gott sei Dank .


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> Mir ist auch  aufgefallen  das ich  dann total die Selbstgespräche führe , und mir selber gut gehenst einheize mit komischen Gedanken . |rolleyes


Mal weniger Pillen und Pappen fressen DJ!


----------



## Micha:R (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

ahja schon klar |rolleyes scheinst dich ja bestens aus zu kennen.


----------



## sadako (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Alleine nachts angeln? - Nie und nimmer! Und schon gar nicht nach solchen Schockerlebnissen wie beispielsweise diesem: 
|scardie:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101631
|rolleyes


----------



## voller stiffel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

ich hab meine hübsche mit bei,wenn jemand dumm wird fängt die an mit beißen.


----------



## andy72 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@sadako: man muss doch nicht gleich immer den supergau annehmen und weniger horrorfilme gucken!!!ich mach mir keine gedanken bin aber auch ein kräftiger bursche sach ich mal so und wenn mir einer dumm kommt gibts was auf den rüssel und meine bulldogge hab ich auch immer dabei die ist zwar nicht so gross aber hat ein top gehör und meldet jede bewegung im umkreis von 200 metern,zudem ist sowas auch noch nie vorgekommen und wenn ich hier lese immer gleich in die offensive zu gehen kann ich nur lachen das ist dumm und mag andere leute nur noch provozieren gerade betrunkene sollte man nicht noch mehr reizen !


----------



## Brummel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@sadako#6,

eine wirklich spannend geschriebene Story (die aus dem Link)#6, hast Du schonmal dran gedacht Schriftstellerin zu werden?
Beim Lesen lief es selbst mir kalt den Rücken runter:q.
Vielleicht braucht man nur ein persönliches Erlebnis (entweder der positiven oder negativen Art) um sich eine Meinung dazu zu bilden ob man nun allein nachts angelt oder nicht, ein Glück daß ich bisher nur positive hatte.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Lautertaler (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Mal ganz ehrlich, mir ist auch schon des öfteren ganz schön mulmig nachts am Wasser gewesen.
Habe aber immer Pfefferspray mit dabei , und ohne Handy geh ich schon mal gar nicht auf Tour!
Auch die Angst ums Auto ist mir nicht unbekannt.
Deshalb parke ich immer in Sichtweite wenn möglich.

Das beste aber ist immer noch mit Kumpels Abends loszuziehen!
Macht doch viel mehr Spaß als alleine!


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Also - hier am Rhein läuft auch so ziemlich alles rum, was unsere Gesellschaft zu bieten hat!

Von übermütigen Jugendlichen, über Obdachlose und auch die Sorte Männer meist mittleren Alters, die gerne an sonnigen Tagen mit ihrem Fernglas unterwegs sind.

Diese Typen sehen aus, als ob sie noch bei Mutti wohnen und beobachten natürlich nur Vögel und keine sonnenbadenden Schönheiten oder so.......lol....!

Aber auch zur der Zeit, als ich immer ganz alleine die Nächte durchgeangelt habe ist mir nie etwas negatives passiert!

Seitdem meine Freundin auch den Angelschein hat gehen wir ohnehin meist zu zweit los - und auch da gab es nie negative Vorfälle!

Im Ernst - wer legt sich schon mit Anglern an, von denen jeder weiß, das sie i.d.R. zumindest ein Messer mit sich führen???

Ich hatte auch alleine nie Angst - aber ich bin das auch seit meiner Kindheit gewohnt, mich auch nachts alleine in der Natur zu bewegen - evtl. spielt das eine Rolle!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## sadako (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@ andy72
Naja, in so einem Moment geht man vom Supergau aus - liegt aber auch irgendwie in meiner Natur, erstmal vom Schlimmsten auszugehen und dann glücklich zu sein, wenn es dann doch besser ausgeht, als zuerst angenommen. 
Außerdem denke ich, dass man als weibliche Anglerin noch etwas mehr auf der Hut sein sollte vor "bösen" Männern - also verfahre ich nach dem Motto "Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste". Und bisher hat das so auch immer ganz gut geklappt.

@ Brummel
ich glaube, Texte zu schreiben, sollte für mich ein schönes Hobby bleiben - alles Andere artet nur in Arbeit aus 

Im Übrigen gehe ich trotz solcher Erfahrungen (davon gab es nämlich noch ein paar mehr) immer noch nachts angeln und hab einen Heidenspaß dabei, aber eben nie alleine - egal, was manche Möchtegern-Helden darüber denken.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Als Frau würde ich alleine auch nicht nachts angeln gehen - als Mann ist das irgendwie etwas anderes finde ich!

Mich würde man vermutlich nur überfallen, abziehen usw. - als Frau alleine kann da doch noch mehr passieren!

Darauf sollte man es nicht ankommen lassen.

E


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Mal weniger Pillen und Pappen fressen DJ!


 
Hi lol vll stehen ja auch Psylos an seinem Platz und er kann die Finger nicht davon lassen|supergriGruß Pitti


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

War früher gerne alleine Nachtangeln gegangen,aber seitdem die Bildungsfernen Typen immer härter darauf sind (nehmen vorher Schmerzmittel und schlagen sich auch mit Bikergruppen), versuche ich vor 2.00 zurück zu sein, ab da gehen die erst zum Ärger-suchen los.


----------



## Micha:R (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi lol vll stehen ja auch Psylos an seinem Platz und er kann die Finger nicht davon lassen|supergriGruß Pitti




:q jo  son scheener pilzkaffee am abend oder morgen nimmt mir  meine angst und sorgen


----------



## Brummel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

*Heiliger Heilbutt!* 

reden wir hier immer noch vom Angeln oder schon von der Zeit danach;+. Wenn ich das hier lese überlege ich ob's nicht besser wäre das Hobby zu wechseln und sich auf's Vollkontakt-Halma zu konzentrieren. :q
Da hab ich mir ja ein kreuzgefährliches Beschäftigungsfeld ausgesucht|kopfkrat.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## pkdbommel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

ich geh auch nicht gerne alleine nachtangeln, letztens hatte ich auch grad zwei leute vorm zelt. die sich darüber unterhalten haben, ob ich wohl schlafe. einfach mal laut hallo rufen und dann wussten die, das ich wach bin. 
meine eltern mussten auch schonmal mit polizeischutz die angelsachen einpacken, weil auf der anderen uferseite rechtsradikale ihre parolen rübergerufen haben. und je später der abend umso leerer die flasche, umso aggressiver. die leute haben dann meine eltern beleidigt. der eine wollte das meine mama ihm einen *****. die rechten hatten echt glück das ich nicht mit war. als dann die polizei gerufen wurde, haben die gesagt bei denen wäre eh nichts zu holen. es wäre besser wenn meine eltern einpacken würden. und das bei einem gewässer wo unser verein pächter is. sowas kann nicht sein.
mfg bommel


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Wenn man von vornerein schon Angst hat nachts alleine ans Gewässer zu gehen, dann sollte man das auch nicht machen. Geht man dennoch, dann macht man sich andauernd einen Kopf was passieren könnte wenn das oder jenes passiert! Dann macht das Angeln auch keinen Spass mehr, wenn man bei jedem Knistern einer Feldmaus im Gebüsch eine Horde alkoholisierter Hooligans vermutet die mich armen Angler verprügeln, ausrauben und vergewaltigen wollen.

Ich behaupte einfach mal, es ist viel gefährlicher von der Disko zum Auto zu gehen, als nachts am Ufer zu sitzen und Fische zu fangen. Zumal ich dort eh keine Geldbörse dabei habe oder ähnliche wertvolle Gegenstände (ausser meinem Angelkram und Handy).


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

wenn ich das alles so lese...:  Oh wie wunderschön ists doch im Saarland !!!

bis ich das hier las fiel mir gar kein Grund ein, NICHT alleine Nachtangeln zu gehen. Ich nehm sogar meine Kinder mit.


----------



## Brummel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Tscha Mordskerl, da scheinen wir beide wohl so ziemlich die einzigen zu sein die bisher keine "Schlachten" am Fischwasser auszufechten hatten und unbewaffnet angeln gehen können:m.
Ich hoffe das bleibt bei mir so, bei Dir natürlich auch :m.


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Nachtangelbörse aufmachen.
Mit 3 Kategorien:
Alleinangel ist Langweilig,Angst vor Tieren/Geräuschen und Angeln in Krisengebieten


----------



## angler4711 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



> Alleinangel ist Langweilig,Angst vor Tieren/Geräuschen und Angeln in Krisengebieten


 



|muahah:|good:|muahah:


----------



## PAPAMALIK (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo ich komme aus Aachen und wuerde gere Nachtangeln in Belgien oder Niederlande. Kann mir jemand was dazu schreiben?Bitte!
Wo *darf* und *kann* man gut nachts angeln allen .

Vielen Dank Aymen


----------



## Anemone (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



Brummel schrieb:


> da scheinen wir beide wohl so ziemlich die einzigen zu sein die bisher keine "Schlachten" am Fischwasser auszufechten hatten und unbewaffnet angeln gehen können:m


 
Also, ich finde deine Ansicht hier etwas einfältig. Erstens mal gehst Du als Angler wohl nicht ohne Messer aus dem Haus, oder?!
Schön, wenn Du in einer Gegend wohnst, wo Deiner Meinung nach Angler in Ruhe nachts angeln können. Sei froh darüber!
Aber es gibt eben auch andere Gegenden, wo ziemlich viel Pack herumläuft.

Es ist doch nicht so, dass ich "_schwerbewaffnet in die Schlacht_" ziehe, nur weil ich ein Pfefferspray dabei hab (was ich im Übrigen eh immer dabei hab)... und das Messer gehört nunmal zum Equipement. 

Ich denke, ich spreche für die Mehrzahl der Angler hier, wenn ich behaupte, dass wir *nicht auf Konfrontation aus* *sind*, nur weil wir etwas mit uns tragen, womit wir uns verteidigen könnten!


----------



## Brummel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@Anemone,

ich bin auch sehr glücklich darüber in einer verhältnismäßig "ruhigen Gegend" zu wohnen, was an meiner Ansicht "einfältig" sein sollte weißt wohl nur Du :q. (...ein Messer gehört also immer dazu? Wußte doch daß da noch was war:q|rolleyes)
An welcher Stelle habe ich Deiner "scharfsinnigen" Ansicht  nach behauptet daß es überall so friedlich zugeht?
Naja, egal, jedenfalls hoffe ich daß Du Dein Pfefferspray nie benutzen mußt#h.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Anemone (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@Brummel

Dann hast Du den Zusammenhang nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht primär darum, in welcher Gegend irgendjemand wohnt. Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, dass Du andere Angler so darstellst, als ob sie nur auf Ärger aus wären.... 
Aber egal, zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Aber Brummel hat doch ganz einfach recht!
Ich wohne im infrastrukturell glücklicherweise nicht dicht erschlossenen Mittelfranken und wenn ich ungestört angeln gehen will, so laufe an meinem Fluss einfach irgendwo über die Wiese. Die einzigen nächtlichen Besucher dort sind Rehe, Fuchs oder auch mal ne Wildsau. 
Und anders will ich es auch gar nicht haben, die Einsamkeit gehört für mich einfach zum Angeln dazu. Deswegen gehe ich auch meist alleine, verspeise aber die Fänge am liebsten mit anderen!


----------



## Brummel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo Anemone,

1. hängt es anscheinend sehr wohl davon ab in welcher Gegend man wohnt um zu entscheiden ob es möglich ist nachts in Ruhe dem schönsten Hobby der Welt nachzugehen 
2. neige ich weder dazu irgendwelche Zusammenhänge zu übersehen und schon gar nicht dazu Menschen (Angler) allgemein als "Ärger suchend" einzustufen (keine Ahnung wie Du auf die Idee gekommen bist, aber ist ja nicht mein Problem|supergri|supergri)

So, jetzt werd ich in meiner "Einfalt#6" mal sehen ob es nicht eventuell was sinnvolleres zu tun gibt um meinen Urlaubstag rumzukriegen

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

natürlich gibts es auch unter den saarbrücker saarbrücken gesocks, heroinspritzen etc.

ABER: DA WILL ICH NICHT ANGELN!!!

Nie ! weder tags noch nachts, nicht alleine und nicht mit ner GSG9-Eskorte.

da halt ichs wie oben geschrieben: weiiiiit weg gehen, gerne auch 1 km zu fuss. rehe, füchse, wildsäue

und pfefferspray im wind bzw messer im angelkoffer ....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## raffaelo35 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Also im friedlichen mittelfranken wurde erst letztens ein angler von 2 leuten der jogginghosenfraktion angegangen. Er saß auf deren platz als die kamen und da er den nicht räumen wollte wurde er kurzerhand niedergestochen. Passiert am hellichten tag - wo ist da es nachts gefährlicher? 

Da ich selber im rolli sitze und auch nachts angeln gehe alleine suche ich mir plätze wo nachts nix rumläuft auch kein normaler fußgänger oder wanderer. Warum sollte dann grad da sich das gesox rumtreiben? Sollte ich mal aber an plätzen sein wo das gesox ist habe ich meinen kleinen knuddeligen 60 kilo rotti dabei. Also auch wieder ruhe  - bis jetzt - hoffe es bleibt auch so.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Also ich bin auch jahrelang alleine nachts losgezogen - seitdem meine Freundin ebenfalls den Angelschein hat, gehen wir meist zu zweit los und hatten trotz des "Krisengebietes" "Großraum Köln" noch keine wirklichen Probleme!

Das einzige echte Problem hier ist, das wir regelmäßig mind. einen Müllsack voll mit "Fremdmüll" an unserem Angelplatz mitnehmen & brav entsorgen!

Zu meiner "Bewaffnung" möchte ich nur soviel sagen, dass ich keinen Angler im Dunkeln angreifen würde, da zumindest ein very scharfes Messer doch schon böse Stiche und Schnitte setzen kann!

So klug sind die kaputten Subjekte hier anscheinend auch, dass zu erahnen!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

doch, einmal bin ich auch dumm angemacht worden, allerdings am neckar (böses schwabenland):

wurde von 2 radfahrern beschimpft von wegen mörder, tierquäler, alle einsperren. 

ich bin ruhig auf ihn zu und wollte mich aber vorher meines landenetzes entledigen, das ich immer auf dem rücken trage. als ich dann so von rechts nach links über meine schulter greife und den griff des netzes fasse und langsam hochziehe dachten die wohl, jetzt zieht der ein samuraischwert. mann, haben die in die pedale getreten ! ich glaub, deren kette war danach 5 cm länger :m


----------



## Twister_Jigger (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Also bisher hatte ich an keiner Lokation, an der ich angeln war Komplikationen und hoffe, dass es auch weiterhin so bleibt. Ich gehe fast immer alleine Nachts angeln und kann mir sicher sein, dass ich selbst im Ernstfall bestens gerüstet bin, genauer darauf eingehen möchte ich nicht...einige "Versicherungen" sind erst nach Jahren einsetzbar


----------



## raffaelo35 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

@Twister_Jigger - hehe gelernt ist gelernt nich wahr...|smash:


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Moin - ja ich gehe allein zum Nachtangeln aber es macht dann wenn die Müdigkeit so langsam kommt echt kein Spass mehr deswegen gehe ich dann meist irgendwann nach Mitternacht.

Btw. vor was für Tieren sollte man in der Nacht Angst haben, da ist es Tagsüber weit aus gefährlicher wenn die lieben Hundebesitzer rufen: "Der tut nichts" und du gerade 2 Zehntner auf dich zustürmen siehst.


----------



## Glöckchen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich würde da sehr differenzieren, WO ih nachts alleine angele. In Hafennähe oder Promenadennähe - da sind öfter Horden besoffener Jugendlicher o.ä., die schon sehr viel Randale machen und mir doch Angst einflößen. Bin dort auch schon - war allerdings zusammen mit meinem Mann und unserem Hund da - von einer Gruppe abends angegriffen worden. Es blieb Gott sei Dank bei einem heftigen Handgemenge, wobei uns auch noch ein anderer beherzter Passant zu Hilfe kam und nicht wirklich viel passiert ist.

Aber so richtig einsam in der Natur - da würd ich mir nichts bei denken. Welcher Triebtäter oder sonstiger Verbrecher würde schon so in der Einsamkeit ein Opfer suchen - da fühle ich mich unwohler wenn ich nachts allein durch die Stadt müsste!


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



Glöckchen schrieb:


> da fühle ich mich unwohler wenn ich nachts allein durch die Stadt müsste!



wohl gesprochen !


----------



## Merlin (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich habe immer mein Hund mit zum Nachtangeln das ist sehr beruhigend und man ist 
nicht alleine. Wenn irgentwelche Gestalten vorbei kommen knurrt er was sehr abschreckend wirkt.
Außerdem muß man keine Angst haben wenn man mal einschläft.
Also ganz alleine würde ich nicht angeln gehen.


----------



## andy72 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



> Außerdem denke ich, dass man als weibliche Anglerin noch etwas mehr auf der Hut sein sollte vor "bösen" Männern - also verfahre ich nach dem Motto "Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste". Und bisher hat das so auch immer ganz gut geklappt.



als mädel sollte man generell vorsichtig sein da hast du vollkommen recht wenn ich weiss das meine freundin nachts alleine irgendwo unterwegs ist fühl ich mich sehr unwohl selbst wenn es nur ein kurzer weg oder ne busfahrt ist!!


----------



## Twister_Jigger (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> @Twister_Jigger - hehe gelernt ist gelernt nich wahr...|smash:



Ganz genau und man hat gleich ein ganz anderes Gefühl, da man sich in Sicherheit weiß...trotz alledem ist das Nachtangeln in der Gruppe besser, da es alleine doch recht trist werden kann#t


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Alleine Angeln Nachts ist für mich gar kein Thema...denn das Gefährlichste Tier bin ich da xD....eher sind es Langeweille bzw. die triste einöde die Einkehrt wenn es nicht läuft,die mich stört.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich muss dazu sagen,das ich aus einer eher kleineren Gegend komme,ein 10.000Leutz Städtchen und dort herscht nicht der Rege verkehr,wie bei manch einem.Hier kennt man sich und selten ist iwas,sagen wir mal Stress oder auseinandersetzungen...Schliesslich bin ich Angler und kein Wrestler....Das einzigste Risiko was besteht,wenn man sich Verletzt und man keine Hilfe in Aussicht hat...Nur Angle ich nicht in den Rocky'S xD


----------



## magic feeder (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

wenn ich nochmal abstimmen dürfte würde ich sagen kein problem.......habe aber für ist immer gutgegangen getippt weil ich einmal eine schlechte erfahrung gemacht habe


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich saß mal alleine Nachts am Rhein und es kam eine Horde englischer Fußballfans zur WM-Zeit zu mir - erst dachte ich, dass ich es nun hinter mir habe, aber am Schluß waren die teilweise selber Angler und wir haben gemeinsam das ein oder andere Bierchen getrunken und gefachsimpelt!

....manchmal kommt es auch nur drauf´an, wie man denen gegenüber tritt!

Ernie


----------



## strawinski (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

angst habe ich nie beim nachtangeln. bin nur allein. nur vor wildschweinen. das würde mir echt ein problem machen. 
bei menschen, da hab ich meine langes seitenmesser, das ziehe ich gnadenlos und stelle erst dann fragen. da gibt es keine gnade. schließlich will der ja nachts 1 uhr nicht nach der uhrzeit fragen......messer ziehen und abwarten...glücklicherweise hatte ich die gelegenheit noch nicht...aber es gibt seen in berlin.....da kommt sowas vor....


----------



## Kuno0815 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*





Gestern zu 2. Nachtangeln gewesen.
Biss -> Rute biegt sich es zuckt ...
Verdammt schwer und es sitzt fest ->
Ich gehe vom Kanal auf die Brück nebenan ->
Es bewegt sicht, das Gewicht am Ende der 35er Schnur und des geflochtenem Vorfachs kommt laaaangsam hoch ->
Die Schnur surrt, der Kollege bekommt Angst ->
Ich laufe die Brücke mit dem schweren Gewicht an der Angel langsam Richtung Schilf ->
Kollege positioniert sich mit dem Kescher im Schilf ->
Er kann etwas schwarzes erkennen, die Schnur summt weiter ->
Ich schreie pass auf, es könnte eine Wasserleiche sein ->
Er springt zurück, hört das Surren der Schnur ->
Ich erkenne von oben ein ca. 150 CM und 10kg schweres Vieh ->
Ich denke WoW ein Toter AAL frisst->
Er setzt den Kescher widerwillig an->
Es landet im Kescher ->
Es ist eine Strumphose (schwarz) gefüllt mit 2Steinen und etwas ekligem weichem in der Mitte ->
Wir schneiden es auf ->
Es scheint nur Stoff zu sein ->
Wir töten den Strumpf waidgerecht.

Puh... zum Glück waren wir zu Zweit am Hadelner Kanal.

p.s

sorry für Tippfehler, aber es Floss heute einiges an Alkohol :O


----------



## strawinski (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

ist ja wiederlich...sowas hatte ich auch mal. erst ne bluse dann ne unterhose...ich dachte hoofentlich nicht noch der rest...


----------



## Harbour (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Normalerweise habe ich keine Angst beim Nachtangeln, da ich mir entweder schwer erreichbare Plätze aussuche oder ein Kollege dabei ist. Dennoch hätte ich mir ein paar Erlebnisse sparen können 
Erst gestern sind ein Freund und ich ans Wasser gezogen um den hiesigen Karpfen nachzustellen. Gegen 12 Uhr, alles war totenstill, ertönte plötzlich ein brachialer Klatscher als hätte jemand ein sehr schweres Gewicht ins Wasser geworfen. Das war mit hundertprozentiger Sicherheit kein Fisch, der da gesprungen ist. Kurz danach war lautes Knacken zu hören, als würde sich jemand seinen Weg durchs Unterholz bahnen. Als Jäger vermutete mein Kollege, dass es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um ein Reh oder Wildschweine handeln musste. 
Dennoch brannte sich das flüchtige Bild in unsere Köpfe, dass jemand wieder eine Leiche versenkt hat. Das kommt daher, dass vor jüngster Zeit eine Leiche bei uns entdeckt worden war.
Man fühlt sich richtig hilflos, wenn seine Montagen und alles andere noch im Wasser sind und man denkt, in Gefahr zu sein 
Wir waren aber schon im begriff unsere Sachen zu packen, also wars kein allzugroßer Aufwand mehr. 
Messer gezogen und besonders aufmerksam auf Geräusche geachtet haben wir dann doch! Wie heißt es doch so schön :"Besser Vorsicht als Nachsicht."

lg Harbour!


----------



## strawinski (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

UUUUUhhhhhh, manchmal wünscht man sich ein Nachtsichtgerät. ich war in mecklenburg oder auf dem dorf immer wieder erschrocken darüber wie dunkel es doch nachts werden kann. ist in berlin nie so..da gerät man echt ins beten. aber denkt nur an eins. die anderen sehen auch nichts. also muss ne lichtquelle da sein. und wehrwölfe gibt es nicht.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

An meiner Lieblingszanderstelle wurden vor Jahren die pers. Sachen eines Mädchens entsorgt,nachdem er die zerstückelt hat.

Nur für diejenigen, die glauben das in einer Rentnerstadt nichts passiert.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Nachtangeln alleine? Ich würde es nicht machen. Obwohl ich erst 13 bin hatte ich schon beim Nachtangeln schlechte Erfahrungen, und immer waren wir zu dritt oder zu viert. Einmal war ich bei einem bekannten zum Nachtangeln eingeladen. Wir wollten eigentlich im Zelt schlafen doch ich hatte irgenetwas geahnt. Schließlich konnte ich ihn überreden das wir doch im Auto schliefen. Das Zelt ließen wir über Nacht draußen stehen. Und am nächsten morgen ein zerrissenes Zelt. Es muss zwischen 3 und 5 Uhr morgens gewesen sein, denn in dieser Zeit legten wir uns aufs Ohr. Als wir uns dann das Zelt ansahen, konnten wir eigentlich nur froh sein, nicht im Zelt geschlafen zu haben. Wildschweine (erkannt durch die Fußspuren im Boden) hatten es auf unseren restlichen Proviant abgesehen.Zum glück ist uns nichts passiert.


----------



## strawinski (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

wildschweine ist selbst in berlin ein echtes problem. ich seh die selbst am tag am see tränken vom boot aus. aber wenn ich nachts 2.00 aus dem boot steige und ne rotte steht vor mir mit frischlingen,das könnte eng werden....da hilft nichts dagegen. kein messer und keine saufeder....


----------



## Shiakahn82 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Da ich dieses Jahr nach ca. 16 Jahren Pause wieder mit dem angeln anfange habe ich schon einige Wochen hier im Forum gestöbert, ich finde den Nachtangeln Thread besonders interessant. Das sind ja wirklich haarsträubende Lagerfeuer Storys. 

Ich habe mir für dieses Jahr eine Karte für einen großen Privatsee (19 ha) geholt, diesen See kenne ich noch von früher und spiele natürlich auch mit dem Gedanken nachts allein zu angeln. Allerdings sind mir beim Lesen der ganzen Geschichten auch eigene Erlebnisse wieder eingefallen. 

Damals als sich das alles zugetragen hat, habe ich mit einem leider schon verstorbenen Kumpel immer nachts an einem Vereinsgewässer genangelt, das war ein kleiner See am Rande einer Kleinstadt. Man würde meinen dort sagen sich Hase und Fuchs gute Nacht und es ist alles friedlich, dem war aber nicht so und jetzt als Erwachsener kann ich sagen das wir beide ziemlich leichtsinnig waren.  

Der Grund warum wir immer wieder an den See gefahren sind, waren die Aale und die Tatsache, dass alle anderen Vereinsmitglieder sich an diesem Teich nur Köderfische gefangen haben. Es gab in diesem kleinen Gewässer jede Menge Aale, Schleien, Karpfen und Hechte, die Verlockung war also groß, es gab Fische in Hülle und Fülle.

Erlebnis 1:

In einer schönen Sommernacht sind ich und mein Kumpel beim Aalangeln eingepennt, vielleicht war auch das Bierchen schuld aber es ist ja normal dass man beim Nachtangeln teils einnickt oder in einer Art Dämmerzustand auf die Leuchtpose starrt. Ich wurde plötzlich wach und hatte ein ungutes Gefühl, konnte aber noch nichts erkennen. Als ich mich wieder aufgerichtet hatte (Zelt oder ähnliches hatten wir nicht ) sah ich eine schwarze Gestalt die vor einer unserer Angeln hockte, ich verhielt mich erstmal so still wie möglich und war total perplex. Als ich genauer hinsah, bemerkte ich dass die schwarze Gestalt die Angel sogar in der Hand hielt und kurbelte. Ohne nachzudenken bin ich dann aufgesprungen und habe wohl einen Mann angebrüllt, was er da tut. Davon wurde natürlich auch mein Kumpel wach und wir haben dann beide richtig losgewettert. Der Typ stand auf, entschuldigte sich mit dem Argument er wolle nur spazieren gehen und verschwand sofort. Wäre einer von uns allein gewesen, hätte die Geschichte vielleicht einen anderen Ausgang.

Erlebnis 2: 

An dem gleichen kleinen Gewässer saßen ich und ein paar Freunde, natürlich wieder einmal beim Aalansitz. Neben dem Teich waren eine Scheune und ein kleiner Parkplatz, ansonsten nur Straße und Felder. Mitten in der Nacht fuhr plötzlich ein Auto auf den Parkplatz, danach immer weiter in unsere Richtung am Ufer entlang. Ab einer gewissen Entfernung haben die das Fernlicht eingeschaltet, wir wurden geblendet und es stiegen Leute aus. Das beste was uns damals einfiel war wegrennen und zwar schnell, ein Freund und ich lagen zum Schluss flach auf einem Acker und wollten die Polizei rufen, haben uns dann aber entschieden meine Eltern zu benachrichtigen. Als wir später wieder mit mehr Leuten zum Teich zurück kamen haben wir unsere Angeln gesucht, es ist erstaunlicherweise nichts geklaut worden aber die Ruten schwammen alle im Wasser. Wer das gewesen ist oder warum weiß ich bis heute nicht, ich meine mich zu erinnern das später bei der Polizei noch Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstattet worden ist.

Erlebnis 3: 

Als der nächtliche Hunger kam haben mein Kumpel und ich einen Fertiggrill aufgebaut und Bratwurst gegrillt, allerdings wohl nicht für uns, denn als wir kurz weg waren und wiederkamen sind die Würste vom Grill geklaut worden. Völlig geschockt haben wir darauf hin mit der Taschenlampe überall hin geleuchtet und konnten ein paar Wurststückchen im Gebüsch entdecken. Da gehen einem komische Dinge durch den Kopf und man könnte echt vom Glauben abfallen.  Zu dem Zeitpunkt wussten wir noch nicht das verwilderte Katzen in der Nähe des Teiches gelebt haben, später wurde sogar ein Katzenbaby in der Nähe gefunden und zum Tierarzt gebracht.

Neben diesen Horror Storys gab es auch tagsüber manchmal komische Gesellen die einen beim Angeln besucht haben, gefährlich sind die aber nicht gewesen. Trotzdem ist einem manchmal ein Schauer über den Rücken gelaufen, sogar Messer wollte man mir einmal verkaufen.

Auch andere Vereinsmitglieder hatten damals Probleme an diesem Gewässer, ein Aufseher hat mal einen Schwarzangler erwischt und ist danach baden gegangen. Auch hier wurde die Polizei alamiert und es gab wohl auch eine Anzeige. Da der Teich neben einem Wohnheim für Asylbewerber lag wurden sehr oft Schnüre gelegt. Wenn Forellen im Teich waren hat man die natürlich auch springen sehen und die Verlockung muss groß gewesen sein ein paar davon abzugreifen.

Der See an dem ich dieses Jahr angeln werde ist ziemlich abgelegen, allerdings ist der Besitzer ein großer Fischzüchter der direkt am Seeufer wohnt. Die gesamte Fläche ist Privatgelände und es gibt freilaufende Hunde. Ein bisschen mulmig ist mir aber trotzdem, der Vorteil ist das an dem Teich praktisch direkt vom Auto aus gefischt wird. 

Das was ich früher erlebt habe hätte man vielleicht irgendwo am Rheinufer erwartet, aber nicht an einem Kleinstadttümpel in einer eigentlich sonst sicheren Gegend. Ein großes Problem sind sicher immer die Knicklichtposen gewesen, die man ja schon von weitem sehen konnte.

Es ist manchmal wirklich haarsträubend was man nachts an einem See erleben kann, da könnte man das Angeln fast als Extrem-Sport bezeichnen. Die Geschichten von einigen Anglern könnten glatt eine ganze Akte X Staffel füllen.


----------



## Novembermann (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich gehe alleine an einen Fluß. Zum einen weil sich niemand finden lässt, der Nachts mitkommt und zum anderen habe ich eine "Spezial-Stelle" wo eh nur für drei Ruten Platz ist. 
Es könnte und dürfte theoretisch zwar jeder (Vereinszugehörige) dort angeln, allerdings wäre der Weg für Fremde dorthin ziemlich umständlich.
Ich habe die Möglichkeit/Erlaubnis über ein Privatgelände dorthin zu gehen und das dauert von meiner Haustür bis zum Ufer etwa 2 Minuten #6
Dort kommt weder Tags noch Nachts ein Mensch hin und wenn doch würde ich es lange vorher hören, da man durch hohes Gras und Gestrüpp und letztlich durch ein angelehntes Zauntor durch müsste.
Außerdem kann ich meine Ausrüstung auf dem Privatgelände einschließen und brauche nur die Köder zwecks Kühlung  und ggfls. den Fang mit nach Hause nehmen. 
Sehr praktisch und daher habe ich auch kein Interesse an anderen Stellen (Nachts) zu angeln.
Zumindest würde ich dann nicht alleine losziehen.


----------



## AllroundAlex (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Eure Beiträge sind bisher teilweise echt brenzlig und ich kann den einen oder anderen Beitrag auch gut mit meinen Erfahrungen teilen.

Ich für meine Person gehe nicht mehr alleine zum Nachtangeln und selbst Tagsüber ist mir die Gesellschaft eines Angelkollegen oftmals lieber. Bei 2 Vereinsseen kann man noch mit gutem Gewissen alleine angeln gehen, aber das sind leider die Ausnahmen. 
Streetfishig an belebten Plätzen ist etwas anderes. Da konnte ich bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen machen, aber Ansitz ist ne andere Hausnummer.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich in und um Hamburg angeln gehe oder dass ich immer die richtigen Stellen zur falschen Zeit aufsuche...


----------



## thanatos (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich liebe die Einsamkeit ,die Ruhe und dazwischen das ab und zu sich unheimliche Melden der Natur.
 Tiere die sich erst in der Dunkelheit bemerkbar mache 
 und einem manchmal einen Schreck einjagen.
 Klar ist es in Begleitung manchmal auch unterhaltsam
 aber in der Regel eher störend .
 Vor wilden Tieren hab ich keine Angst und sollten sich mal
 .... werde ich mich schon teuer verkaufen.Wäre Notwehr mit legal mitgeführten Mitteln.


----------



## Trollwut (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Einer unserer Angelplätze liegt in der Nähe eines bekannteren Umschlagplatzes für Drogen, gerade im größeren Stil. Liegt Autobahntechnisch günstig gelegen, direkt im Wald, mit mehreren geeigneten Fluchtwegen. Dort schaut zwar öfter die Polizei vorbei, allerdings gibts nahezu keine Möglichkeit da irgendwas zu schnappen, eben aufgrund der Fluchtwege. Man weiß ganz genau, wenn dort was stattfindet.
Der sonst so ruhige Waldweg wird mitunter dann mitten in der Nacht zur Autobahn. 4-5 Autos vollbesetzt in schneller Geschwindigkeit, ne Viertelstunde später geht das Ganze dann zurück.

Bisher gabs da von anglerischer Seite nie Probleme, keine beschädigten Autos o.Ä.
Die sind wahrscheinlich auch froh, wenn sie nicht gesehen werden.
Dennoch angeln wir dort nur noch selten, man muss ja nichts unnötiges riskieren.


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Alleine Nachtangeln ? Mach ich heutzutage nicht mehr,früher
ja, jetzt verzichte ich lieber drauf.
Hat wohl etwas mit der zurück gegangenen Risikobereitschaft zu tun die fast jeden mal ereilt.:q


----------



## Jose (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*



Shiakahn82 schrieb:


> ... Das sind ja wirklich haarsträubende Lagerfeuer Storys...



ja, man hört es richtig wohlig knistern, die paranoia pura.

sind ja echt scheußliche berichte.

aber abends durch die city, gar durch den park oder "eben mal zigaretten holen": les ich jeden tag im regionalteil, wie bös das ausgehen kann. angler waren da schon seit ewigkeiten nicht dabei außer mit "abgerutscht und ertrunken".

sicher gibt es brennpunkte, ginge ich auch nächtens nicht zu fünft hin, und klar: das knacken im unterholz und huhu macht mich auch manchmal nervös und 'schatten' machen mich wach - aber wenn ich jetzt all das böse dieser welt voll inhaliere, dann geh ich nur noch mit helm ins bett und fürchte mich wohl zu tode.

gegen lebensrisiken hift keine paranoia, evtl. aber angepasstes verhalten: hat ja einer geschrieben, bei streetfishing fühle er sich sicher(er).

vor allem bei (groß)kirmes :q

kann und sollte man sich aussuchen, zumindest den richtigen ort


ansonsten kompliment zu dem trööt, könnte der langlebigste ever sein: start 16.04.*2004*!


----------



## lute (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

für mich gibt es keine passende antwort zum ankreuzen. ich gehe äußerst selten und ungerne nachts angeln, zumindest dann, wenn es über 00:00 uhr hinaus geht. es ist mir irgendwie zu einsam, ich fühle mich nicht besonders wohl dabei. angst vor menschen brauche ich dabei keine haben, wo ich angel, treibt sich nachts niemand rum.


----------



## waterwild (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Über Nacht alleine im Altmühltal - schön eingegraben mit Brolly in nem Brennesselfeld direkt an der Altmühl....gibt nix Besseres ^^
Mach ich im Sommer fast jedes Wochenende!


----------



## phirania (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Die Angst ist Allgegenwärtig von 2004 bis Heute.
Und angeln in der Natur ist gefährlich..


----------



## zandertex (1. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

ich würde nie alleine angeln........wirklich viel zu gefährlich.lach mich schlapp...........seit fast 25 jahren alleine angeln,nachts am rhein oder sonstwo.nie was passiert.....guckt nicht soviel fern.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

überraschend viele haben doch möglichkeit 1 angekreuzt.

gezwungenermaßen durch schichtdienst gehe ich sehr oft alleine zum nachtangeln.
der spaßfaktor wurde auch oft genannt. klar, gehe ich auch mal gerne mit kumpels los, aber der spaßfaktor beschränkt sich dabei doch eben mehr auf´s drumherum, was natürlich auch nicht verkehrt ist.
"wir" sehen uns, bedingt durch die arbeit halt einfach seltener, da hat natürlich das quatschen einen hohen stellenwert. möchte ich auch nicht missen.

mehr angelspaß hab´ ich aber meist alleine, bzw. man nimmt das angeln ansich mehr wahr, zumindest ist das mein empfinden.
ganz alleine bin ich nachts auch nicht unterwegs, hab´ immer ´nen hund dabei. nicht, daß der mich verteidigen würde, aber es beruhigt, da ich schon, weit bevor ich nur ansatzweise irgendwas mitbekommen würde, recht früh durch den hund weiß, daß da gleich jemand auftauchen wird. man ist halt einfach vorbereitet, wirkt nicht erschreckt/verunsichert und ein hund macht bei vielen nach wie vor auch eindruck.

treffen tu´ ich dabei aber eigentlich recht wenige leute, meist sind es jugendliche, die sich ein wenig chrüterchraft, oder c2 gönnen, oder pärchen, die die abgeschiedenheit und dunkelheit so schätzen wie ich.


----------



## Danielsu83 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Hallo,

 ich finde es erschreckend wie viele Angst haben alleine Nachts loszuziehen und bin froh darüber das es bei uns dank eingezäunter Gewässer so sicher und einfach ist auch Alleine Loszuziehen.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Brachsenfan (15. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Aufgrund meiner verschiedenen Schichten bin ich quasi gezwungen meist alleine und auch oft nachts(alleine) angeln zu gehen. Hab da auch kein Problem mit!
Gab da so gut wie noch nie Probleme.
(Abgesehen von nächtlichen Badegästen und Tauchern. Aber alles gut gelaufen bisher.)


----------



## Laichzeit (15. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Beim Nachtangeln hätte ich am meisten Schiss um meinen Angelschein, da nachts angeln bis auf bescheidene Ausnahmen in Baden-Württemberg verboten ist.
Also theoretisch Antwort 1, praktisch lass ich es einfach bleiben.


----------



## PAFischer (16. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Da mein Angelgewässer direkt im Stadtgebiet oder am Stadtrand ist, ist man selbst nachts selten alleine. Man hat fast immer junge Studenten oder Einheimische am Wasser die Nachts bei paar Bierchen am Lagerfeuer sitzen. Direkt am Ufer ist auch ein Rehazentrum. Ich finde das eigentlich ganz nett und man hat immer wieder gute Gespräche und sitzt am Schluss zusammen und zischt ein - zwei Bierchen. Die Fische scheint es auch nicht zu stören, sind schließlich daran gewöhnt.

Das einzige Negativerlebnis hatte ich mal am frühen Nachmittag.
Kurz in die Büsche zum pinkeln, kamen schon zwei Jungs und wollte sich an meinem Angelzeug bedienen. Die Ruten bekamen Sie nicht schnell genug aus dem Wasser, also haben Sie sich den Kescher gekrallt und sind los. Erwischt hab ich die beiden leider nicht


----------



## Isarfischerin (16. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Naja, ich bin schon hin und wieder auch nachts alleine draußen. Dann aber grundsätzlich eher "hinten links tief im Wald", anstatt auf dem ersten Steg kurz nach dem Parkplatz. Ist mir einfach lieber, wenn mich keiner sehen kann ...

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Erdmännchen (19. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Schon schlimm zu sehen, wie ungerecht die Welt ist. Viele Berichte über unliebsamen Besuch und Vorkommnisse, aber kein einziger erzählt von der schönen jungen Blondine, die überraschend vorbeikommt um mit einem ihre Bedürfnisse zu stillen... Naja, vlt schweigt der Gentleman hier auch nur 

Ich muss sagen, selbst bei mir noch nichts gewesen, ob alleine oder mit Begleitung, bevorzuge letzteres aber dann doch, da es einem die Zeit vertreiben kann und man so auch mal mehr ausprobieren kann, falls mal nichts läuft.


----------



## Ursus Albis (19. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und irgendwann werden wir eh alle sterben. Zum Beispiel, wenn wir allein im Bad in der Dusche ausrutschen. Was sicherlich erheblich häufiger vorkommt, als beim Angeln überfallen zu werden. Aber dennoch würde wohl niemand auf die Idee kommen, allein deswegen nicht mehr allein zu duschen. Andere Gründe, dies dennoch paarweise zu tun, wüsste ich aber schon. Wassersparen zum Beispiel


----------



## Laichzeit (19. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Das ist wahrscheinlich dem ursprünglichen Instinkt, bei der Jagd besonders aufmerksam zu sein, geschuldet.


----------



## FranconianFishing (20. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Ich war fester wieder alleine am Wasser im Wald bei Nacht. Es ist schon psycho, zumal bei uns die Gefahr eher mehr durch wilde Tiere besteht. Wir haben viele Wildschweine, die durchaus auch mal plötzlich durch das Gebüsch brechen.

Gestern nacht hatte ich:

- 2 Enten schon fast im Tackle. Die wollten meinen Mais und die Würmer fressen.

- Ein Reh auf etwa 3 Meter. Friedlich äsend.

- Eine Fledermaus. Im Gesicht...

- Diverse Waldkauze. Lauter Schrei, Herzinfarkt.



Ansonsten alles cool.... 



Übermorgen geht's wieder los. 



Petri Heil,



Peter


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. März 2016)

*AW: Alleine Nachtangeln?*

Zieh fast immer alleine los, da selten jemand Zeit hat wenn ich kann.

Stört mich auch nicht und überraschenden Besuch hatte ich auch noch nie, im Gegenteil, ich hatte egal wo immer meine Ruhe.
Finde es auch ungemein spannend nachts der Tierwelt zu lauschen, sei es nun ein Biber der vorbei schwimmt, die Rotte Wildschweine am gegenüberliegenden Ufer (die mich eh schon gewittert haben bevor ich überhaupt was bemerkt habe) oder irgendwelche Singvögel im Schilf.
Da ist die Natur für mich jedenfalls noch nen stückweit in Ordnung und ich genieße diese Zeiten ungemein.


----------

